# Biden: "Sì a 'First Nuclear Strike' ". Domani discorso alla nazione.



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
"*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."

Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."

Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*

Domani Biden terrà un "importante e significativo" discorso alla nazione, dove forse parlerà proprio di questo.


Nel frattempo, la Russia fa sapere che non ci sono progressi politici significativi negli incontri diplomatici. Solo per questioni di poco conto.
Fonti ucraini fanno sapere che i soldati russi sarebbero stati avvisati della fine della guerra, prevista per la prima settimana di maggio.
La Russia dichiara che l'obiettivo principale resta la liberazione del Donbass e che da adesso in poi tutti gli sforzi saranno concentrati lì.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> Domani Biden terrà un "importante e significativo" discorso alla nazione, dove forse parlerà proprio di questo.
> 
> ...


Questo è un pazzo ragazzi siamo in mano a dei pazzi tra l'altro idiota a Mosca e questa mummia


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è un pazzo ragazzi siamo in mano a dei pazzi tra l'altro idiota a Mosca e questa mummia


Questo rimbambito ci ucciderà tutti…
Il mondo governato da questi qui…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è un pazzo ragazzi siamo in mano a dei pazzi tra l'altro idiota a Mosca e questa mummia



Mettiamo pure che non lo faccia mai, che sia impossibile, ma il solo presidente USA che fa un cenno del genere in una conferenza provoca un terremoto mondiale di reazioni ed escalation.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Marzo 2022)

non sono discorsi che farebbe un essere umano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora il WSJ: "Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Up.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


Ma lo volete capire o no che Biden vuole la caduta di Putin? Altro che pace, è disposto alla peggiore guerra per centrare il suo obiettivo. I dem puntano ad un nuovo colpo di stato, dopo quello del 2014, così governeranno tutto l'occidente, senza l'ostacolo della Russia. Quest'anno c'è il midterm, dove Biden rischia una capitolazione seriale che sarà costretto alle dimissioni. Si diceva che Putin avesse fatto il folle gesto del missile un mese fa, perché ormai gli manca poco e vuole realizzare il suo sogno. Il medesimo obiettivo lo si può attribuire a Biden, per cause diverse.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Marzo 2022)

Questo criminale di Bidet è un pazzo furioso,almeno Trump era pazzo e basta, ma non un guerrafondaio


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Marzo 2022)

Questa storia e gia scritta.
Dicono Putin e pazzo, ma Biden puo anche lanciare un nuke e non verra mai in discussione


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora il WSJ: "Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*



E qui si attacca Putin. Se c'è uno che rischia di far ridurre il pianeta a un cumulo di macerie radioattive, è proprio questo. Ma guarda te se le sorti della Terra sono nelle mani di un cadavere ambulante affetto da demenza senile che vuol dimostrare che gli viene ancora duro.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora il WSJ: "Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*


Eh ma in Russia sono pazzi…


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...



"Finalmente l'incubo è finito"

Ahahahahahahhaahahaha


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


Beh è una non notizia.

Fino a prova contraria gli USA restano tuttora l'unico paese ad aver usato la bomba atomica. E non solo una tra l'altro ma ben due volte.
E in nessun caso per "deterrente" o come "arma difensiva", ma con lo specifico e chiarissimo scopo di sterminare la popolazione civile giapponese spazzando via dal mondo due citta, con ospedali scuole, donne vecchi bambini, e tutto il resto.

Quindi quello che dive Biden è semplicemente scontato, come dimostrano i fatti e la storia. Come deterrente la usano tutti gli altri, non certo gli USA.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


Aggiungo pure che la lanceranno loro per primi, qualunque scusante sarà buona per farlo. Tic tac, abbiamo realmente i giorni contati, abbracciare i vostri cari e godeteveli finché potrete. Felice per chi voleva la guerra atomica ad ogni costo con la scusa del salvare vite, sacrificando e all'incirca 2.000.000.000


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh è una non notizia.
> 
> Fino a prova contraria gli USA restano tuttora l'unico paese ad aver usato la bomba atomica. E non solo una tra l'altro ma ben due volte.
> E in nessun caso per "deterrente" o come "arma difensiva", ma con lo specifico e chiarissimo scopo di sterminare la popolazione civile giapponese spazzando via dal mondo due citta, con ospedali scuole, donne vecchi bambini, e tutto il resto.
> ...


Analisi perfetta, bravo. "i buoni con il fallo grosso" cit.


----------



## Andris (25 Marzo 2022)

*"Gli Stati Uniti hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi"*


interessante diritto, in quale parte della Costituzione americana ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo pure che la lanceranno loro per primi, qualunque scusante sarà buona per farlo.



La scusa (non dico necessariamente per il lancio, ma per la minaccia) sarà questo fantomatico "attacco chimico" su cui martellano tutti da giorni, incessantemente.
La notizia del WSJ cita espressamente la minaccia nucleare in caso di attacco nemico non necessariamente di tipo nucleare, quindi il riferimento implicito è all'attacco chimico.

Si spera che le prove dell '"attacco chimico", qualora avvenisse, non si poggino sulle stesse basi delle "armi di distruzione di massa" di Saddam.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Marzo 2022)

Ma prima un bel First riaction Shookkk.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma prima un bel First riaction Shookkk.



Perfetto per sdrammatizzare, ahahah!


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E qui si attacca Putin. Se c'è uno che rischia di far ridurre il pianeta a un cumulo di macerie radioattive, è proprio questo. Ma guarda te se le sorti della Terra sono nelle mani di un cadavere ambulante affetto da demenza senile che vuol dimostrare che gli viene ancora duro.


Quando la minaccia l’ha fatta Putin ci hai detto che era impossibile e hai messo in palio la reputazione(capirai… ), la fa Biden e sembra che l’abbia già sganciata... Perché?

A scanso di equivoci: la parola “atomica” per me è legittimo usarla solo e soltanto se abbinata a parole tipo “topa”, “gnagna” e simili per esprimere ammirazione per la particolare avvenenza di qualche gentil donzella.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando la minaccia l’ha fatta Putin ci hai detto che era impossibile e hai messo in palio la reputazione(capirai… ), la fa Biden e sembra che l’abbia già sganciata... Perché?
> 
> A scanso di equivoci: la parola “atomica” per me è legittimo usarla solo e soltanto se abbinata a parole tipo “topa”, “gnagna” e simili per esprimere ammirazione per la particolare avvenenza di qualche gentil donzella.



Guarda, non meriteresti risposta, ma ti voglio dare soddisfazione, così esiste un tifoso Milan felice in più.

Putin non ha mai parlato di attacco nucleare. Ha ovviamente predisposto la deterrenza perché chiunque lo farebbe, ma l'unico che ha parlato esplicitamente di first strike è sempre stato il babbeo da ricovero, e solo lui. E lo ha fatto da subito, dopo i primi giorni di conflitto.

Inoltre, come da me ricordato milioni di volte e da altri rammentato, gli USA sono a tutt'ora l'unica nazione che ha sganciato atomiche sulla popolazione civile. Ma minimo ci deve essere un oceano di mezzo, eh.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


premetto che ho letto solo qui quindi devo documentarmi meglio e soprattutto non ho ben capito il discorso del first nuclear strike

ma a livello generale il fatto di parlare del nucleare in modo diciamo "minaccioso" me lo aspettavo e forse in parte lo speravo anche

fa sempre parte di quel vecchio discorso della teoria detta " dell'equilibrio del terrore"... e può essere il modo giusto per spingere ulteriormente i russi a ragionare e ad agire (la parte sana) o a cambiare rotta (la parte malata)

tanto a noi di fatto non cambia nulla..

se putin è pazzo usa il nucleare lo stesso
se è un dittatore ma lucido questo lo spingerà ulteriormente a levarsi qualche grillo di troppo dalla testa

ps:logicamente se fossero gli USA ad usarla ad minchiam e non come risposta i criminali sarebbero loro è ovvio..in ogni caso noi moriremmo uguale quindi non sarebbe cosi consolatorio direi..


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non meriteresti risposta, ma ti voglio dare soddisfazione, così esiste un tifoso Milan felice in più.
> 
> Putin non ha mai parlato di attacco nucleare. Ha ovviamente predisposto la deterrenza perché chiunque lo farebbe, ma l'unico che ha parlato esplicitamente di first strike è sempre stato il babbeo da ricovero, e solo lui. E lo ha fatto da subito, dopo i primi giorni di conflitto.
> 
> Inoltre, come da me ricordato milioni di volte e da altri rammentato, gli USA sono a tutt'ora l'unica nazione che ha sganciato atomiche sulla popolazione civile. Ma minimo ci deve essere un oceano di mezzo, eh.


Putin ha minacciato chi si fosse intromesso nella sua aggressione all'Ucraina di attacco nucleare


----------



## Devil man (25 Marzo 2022)

Ma che è una mossa di Bowling ??


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma lo volete capire o no che Biden vuole la caduta di Putin? Altro che pace, è disposto alla peggiore guerra per centrare il suo obiettivo. I dem puntano ad un nuovo colpo di stato, dopo quello del 2014, così governeranno tutto l'occidente, senza l'ostacolo della Russia. Quest'anno c'è il midterm, dove Biden rischia una capitolazione seriale che sarà costretto alle dimissioni. Si diceva che Putin avesse fatto il folle gesto del missile un mese fa, perché ormai gli manca poco e vuole realizzare il suo sogno. Il medesimo obiettivo lo si può attribuire a Biden, per cause diverse.


C'è l'imbarazzo della scelta per sostituire Putin..... però Biden vuole qualcuno manovrabile tipo Eltsin....per ora avrebbe navalny (che ultranazionalista come è non sono sicuro sarebbe accondiscendente come Eltsin una volta preso io potere) ma nel 1999 ogni russo aveva un reddito annuo di 1300 dollari, ora è dieci volte tanto.
Piuttosto che pensi a rovesciare bestie pericolose come l'emiro del Qatar che schiavizza la popolazione e ha creato le primavere arabe togliendo di mezzo l'amico degli Usa Mubarak per metterci il capo dei fratelli musulmani Morsi alleato dell'Iran..... è una zecca senza supporto popolare che sta creando molte più rogne agli Usa...tra cui favori alla Cina e sovvertire la Francia.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Putin ha minacciato chi si fosse intromesso nella sua aggressione all'Ucraina di attacco nucleare



Anzitutto, come da te stesso ammesso, documentati meglio sul concetto di first strike. Forse meglio, sì.

Putin l'ha fatto dopo che quell'altro aveva abbaiato, non prendiamoci in giro. Comunque sostenete Biden, vai. S'è visto come sa gestire bene la politica estera.

E adesso, mi raccomando, facciamo ripartire la sigla sui filo-putiniani.


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

Mia opinione, penso che sia la risposta alla politica del terrore di Putin, di Medvedev, di Lavrov, che hanno minacciato di nucleare in continuazione per via delle sanzioni, o se ci fossimo intromessi in Ucraina.
Ci speravo un po', ci hanno terrorizzato per settimane con questa storia, fagli capire che il nucleare i russi se lo troveranno sopra la testa pure loro in caso di attacco nucleare e vedi che magari ritornano con i piedi per terra, a meno che abbiano tutti un ego suicida maledetto.
Da quel che ricordo, in molti sondaggi del passato, una delle principali paure per i russi è una guerra nucleare.
O che dovrebbero fare, cagarsi addosso a tal punto da fare credere al piccolo Putin che può sganciare confetti senza conseguenze? Questo sarebbe molto, ma molto più pericoloso. 
Ci fosse stato Trump, che per quanto non mi piacesse sotto molti aspetti, era meglio di Biden, e questa situazione forse non si sarebbe creata.
C'è chi va in gioielleria a rapinare, ma probabile che cambia obiettivo se scopre che il gioielliere preso di mira è armato fino ai denti.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto, come da te stesso ammesso, documentati meglio sul concetto di first strike. Forse meglio, sì.
> 
> Putin l'ha fatto dopo che quell'altro aveva abbaiato, non prendiamoci in giro. Comunque sostenete Biden, vai. S'è visto come sa gestire bene la politica estera.
> 
> E adesso, mi raccomando, facciamo ripartire la sigla sui filo-putiniani.


Putin è stato il primo a invadere e dopo sono arrivate le reazioni

e sempre Putin è stato il primo a parlare di nucleare


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anzitutto, come da te stesso ammesso, documentati meglio sul concetto di first strike. Forse meglio, sì.
> 
> Putin l'ha fatto dopo che quell'altro aveva abbaiato, non prendiamoci in giro. Comunque sostenete Biden, vai. S'è visto come sa gestire bene la politica estera.
> 
> E adesso, mi raccomando, facciamo ripartire la sigla sui filo-putiniani.


I russi ci hanno minacciato di First strike dal primo giorno, i primi giorni erano un disco rotto con sta storia.


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


Secondo me è sbagliato. Al convenzionale si deve rispondere con li convenzionale. Certo che i primi a tirare in ballo il nucleare sono stati i russi...


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma prima un bel First riaction Shookkk.


No, questa è l'arma segreta italiana, un loop infinito nelle casse di tutti gli abitanti dei paesi che ci minacciano


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Putin ha minacciato chi si fosse intromesso nella sua aggressione all'Ucraina di attacco nucleare


Esattamente, e fino a prova contraria queste sono congetture, Biden non ha ancora detto nulla, ma per certe persone sembra abbia già fatto sganciato


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Putin è stato il primo a invadere e dopo sono arrivate le reazioni
> 
> e sempre Putin è stato il primo a parlare di nucleare





Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> I russi ci hanno minacciato di First strike dal primo giorno, i primi giorni erano un disco rotto con sta storia.



Io andrei a rivedere le dichiarazioni. Comunque ricordo male io, dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Oggi stava per morire con una pizza piccante 
Minuto 1.00


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2022)

*Sergei Rudskoy, vice capo di stato maggiore delle forze armate russe.
"Gli obiettivi principali della prima fase dell'operazione sono stati generalmente completati, la forza di combattimento dell'esercito ucraino è stata notevolmente ridotta, consentendoci di concentrare i nostri sforzi principali sul raggiungimento dell'obiettivo principale: liberare il Donbass"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...



Poi il pazzo è solo Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi stava per morire con una pizza piccante
> Minuto 1.00


piano con la pizza, che poi sgancia peti nucleari


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ma magari, che stiano li in Donbass, dove anche nei territori occupati dagli ucraini del Donbass c'è un 50% di filorussi (non so se ora lo sono ancora, ma un piccolo sacrificio sarebbe accettabile)
Stiano lontano dal resto dell'Ucraina e che sta carneficina finisca!


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Resta il fatto non confutabile che ad oggi solo una nazione ha lanciato la bomba, chiamandolo con nomi simpatici perché sono buoni. Se minacciano loro di ri usarla mi spaventano molto più dell'assassino russo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto non confutabile che ad oggi solo una nazione ha lanciato la bomba, chiamandolo con nomi simpatici perché sono buoni. Se minacciano loro di ri usarla mi spaventano molto più dell'assassino russo.



Era colpa del Giappone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, che stiano li in Donbass, dove anche nei territori occupati dagli ucraini del Donbass c'è un 50% di filorussi (non so se ora lo sono ancora, ma un piccolo sacrificio sarebbe accettabile)
> Stiano lontano dal resto dell'Ucraina e che sta carneficina finisca!



In effetti se nella lora propaganda questa "prima fase" (mi sembra che sia la prima volta che usano questo termine) passa come una vittoria, chissenefrega come giustificano alla loro nazione lo stop dell'avanzamento ad ovest, a me frega zero... basta che questa storia finisca.
Mi pare che ci siano i primi tentativi di giustificare un'uscita dal conflitto o una tregua.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In effetti se nella lora propaganda questa "prima fase" (mi sembra che sia la prima volta che usano questa semantica) passa come una vittoria, *chissenefrega come giustificano alla loro nazione lo stop dell'avanzamento ad ovest... basta che questa storia finisca.*
> Mi pare che ci siano i primi tentativi di giustificare un'uscita dal conflitto o una tregua.



Esattamente.


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sergei Rudskoy, vice capo di stato maggiore delle forze armate russe.
> "Gli obiettivi principali della prima fase dell'operazione sono stati generalmente completati, la forza di combattimento dell'esercito ucraino è stata notevolmente ridotta, consentendoci di concentrare i nostri sforzi principali sul raggiungimento dell'obiettivo principale: liberare il Donbass"*


La volpe che non arriva all’uva


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Era colpa del Giappone


Già stato detto


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Già stato detto



Mi sono associato


----------



## Gas (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."*
> 
> ...


Questi sono quelli che fanno gli indignati se una bomba (degli altri) colpisce un palazzo civile?
Quelli che lancerebbero (e hanno già lanciato in passato) bombe atomiche che ucciderebbe milioni di civili...


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sergei Rudskoy, vice capo di stato maggiore delle forze armate russe.
> "Gli obiettivi principali della prima fase dell'operazione sono stati generalmente completati, la forza di combattimento dell'esercito ucraino è stata notevolmente ridotta, consentendoci di concentrare i nostri sforzi principali sul raggiungimento dell'obiettivo principale: liberare il Donbass"*


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Siamo passati da "denazificheremo l'ucraina" "progetto novorossija" "decapitiamo il governo" a "l'obiettivo era il Donbass"

Come quando vai in discoteca da ragazzino, ci sono 3 tipe, una gnocca clamorosa, una bella figliola e il roito.
Parti all'inizio con "mi bombo la gnocca clamorosa e se riesco anche la bella figliola", poi torni a casa con il roito che ti ricorda il tuo amico Beppe e te ne esci con "l'ho puntata fin dall'inizio"

Una nazione di miserabili falliti peggio di noi


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Siamo passati da "denazificheremo l'ucraina" "progetto novorossija" "decapitiamo il governo" a "l'obiettivo era il Donbass"
> 
> Come quando vai in discoteca da ragazzino, ci sono 3 tipe, una gnocca clamorosa, una bella figliola e il roito.
> ...



Senti Trump ma la Russia anche questa volta fallisce domani?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Draghi ha annunciato che avrà colloqui con Putin.


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti Trump ma la Russia anche questa volta fallisce domani?


Semplicemente stanno gradualmente diventando una Nord Corea 2.0
Fondi per invadere nazioni indipendenti e distruggere ospedali, scuole e teatri li riavranno fra una ventina d'anni se va bene.
Ma non credo che falliscano, gli stiamo comprando 1 miliardo di euro al giorno in gas.
E meglio che non falliscono, con un altro leader al posto del Putler possono contribuire allo sviluppo economico europeo e vivere bene tutti loro, non solo i loro oligarchi. 
Slava Ukraini.
Peace.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto non confutabile che ad oggi solo una nazione ha lanciato la bomba, chiamandolo con nomi simpatici perché sono buoni. Se minacciano loro di ri usarla mi spaventano molto più dell'assassino russo.


su città cosi popolate sicuramente. ma di test nucleari ne sono stati fatti a centinaia, forse migliaia
di bombe, ne sono state fatte esplodere un bel pò.
non penserete che il buco nell'ozono sia colpa delle lacche per capelli ....


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente stanno gradualmente diventando una Nord Corea 2.0
> Fondi per invadere nazioni indipendenti e distruggere ospedali, scuole e teatri li riavranno fra una ventina d'anni se va bene.
> Ma non credo che falliscano, gli stiamo comprando 1 miliardo di euro al giorno in gas.
> E meglio che non falliscono, con un altro leader al posto del Putler possono contribuire allo sviluppo economico europeo e vivere bene tutti loro, non solo i loro oligarchi.
> ...



Sembra un discorso di Biden. Ti vedo bene ad interpretare la parte. Non appena " avrete" finito con i vostri proclama alla Mignolo& il Prof con cui ogni mattina vi alzate, cercando di conquistare il mondo , affacciatevi alla finestra e vedrete un mondo diverso. Non necessariamente come lo desiderate, ma com'è in realtà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti Trump ma la Russia anche questa volta fallisce domani?


Dipende cosa intendi per "fallire". È oggettivo che le sanzioni stanno creando un danno economico non indifferente all'economia russa che già di base non è eccezionale.
Non penso possiate credere seriamente che le sanzioni non abbiano alcun effetto no?

Ancora peggio per loro sarà quando molti stati europei nel giro di due o tre anni si staccheranno completamente dai gasdotti russi.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Marzo 2022)

comunque al di là di bombe, che , parassiti come sono , sono capaci di sganciarne qualcuna.
io rimango dell'idea che sia quasi tutto uno specchietto per le allodole, o meglio , il solito sistema problema-reazione-soluzione.
e le dichiarazioni di larry fink me lo suggeriscono ancora di piu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto non confutabile che ad oggi solo una nazione ha lanciato la bomba, chiamandolo con nomi simpatici perché sono buoni. Se minacciano loro di ri usarla mi spaventano molto più dell'assassino russo.


Per quanto ritenga anche io l'utilizzo di tale arma su città inermi un crimine bisogna anche contestualizzarne l'uso. In quel momento non si era pienamente a conoscenza di tutti gli effetti della bomba e si trattò di bombe di potenza enormemente minore se paragonate a quelle degli arsenali odierni.

Senza considerare che i giapponesi durante la seconda guerra mondiale hanno compiuto nefandezze incredibli, parliamo di circa 20 MILIONI di morti in Cina a causa dei giapponesi, oppure puoi cercare sul web cosa ha fatto l'unità 731 dell'esercito giapponese, roba che i tedeschi al confronto sono dei dilettanti.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto ritenga anche io l'utilizzo di tale arma su città inermi un crimine bisogna anche contestualizzarne l'uso. In quel momento non si era pienamente a conoscenza di tutti gli effetti della bomba e si trattò di bombe di potenza enormemente minore se paragonate a quelle degli arsenali odierni.
> 
> Senza considerare che i giapponesi durante la seconda guerra mondiale hanno compiuto nefandezze incredibli, parliamo di circa 20 MILIONI di morti in Cina a causa dei giapponesi, oppure puoi cercare sul web cosa ha fatto l'unità 731 dell'esercito giapponese, roba che i tedeschi al confronto sono dei dilettanti.


No non vale perdonami
Gli Stati Uniti hanno letteralmente cancellato 2 città senza preoccuparsi di civili. Rimarrà una delle loro tante macchie indelebili, marchiati a vita come bestie senza pietà. Senza nulla togliere ai giapponesi che erano mostri pure loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non vale perdonami
> Gli Stati Uniti hanno letteralmente cancellato 2 città senza preoccuparsi di civili. Rimarrà una delle loro tante macchie indelebili, marchiati a vita come bestie senza pietà. Senza nulla togliere ai giapponesi che erano mostri pure loro.


È quello che ho detto, per me è un crimine comunque. In un immaginario scenario con la vittoria del Giappone ci sarebbe stato un processo di "Tokyo" al contrario.

C'è differenza però tra il perpetrare un crimine con l'obiettivo di uccidere sistematicamente i civili e un altro con l'obiettivo di vincere la guerra.
I crimini giapponesi in Cina non avevano l'obiettivo bellico, non so se mi spiego, erano veri e propri crimini contro civili semplicemente perché cinesi, senza alcun obiettivo militare.

Ovviamente mia opinione, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per "fallire". È oggettivo che le sanzioni stanno creando un danno economico non indifferente all'economia russa che già di base non è eccezionale.
> Non penso possiate credere seriamente che le sanzioni non abbiano alcun effetto no?
> 
> Ancora peggio per loro sarà quando molti stati europei nel giro di due o tre anni si staccheranno completamente dai gasdotti russi.



Due o tre anni prima che si stacchino dai gasdotti russi ... Segnata come tutte le altre profezie che leggo qui.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È quello che ho detto, per me è un crimine comunque. In un immaginario scenario con la vittoria del Giappone ci sarebbe stato un processo di "Tokyo" al contrario.
> 
> C'è differenza però tra il perpetrate un crimine con l'obiettivo di uccidere sistematicamente i civili e un altro con l'obiettivo di vincere la guerra.
> I crimini giapponesi in Cina non avevano l'obiettivo bellico, non so se mi spiego, erano veri e propri crimini contro civili semplicemente perché cinesi, senza alcun obiettivo militare.
> ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Due o tre anni prima che si stacchino dai gasdotti russi ... Segnata come tutte le altre profezie che leggo qui.


Non è una profezia, è stato annunciato ieri dal governo tedesco. Poi il futuro è mutabile, magari tra qualche tempo cade Putin ed al suo posto ci sarà un governante filo-occidentale ed i piani finiranno per cambiare. Ma ad oggi dichiarazioni ufficiali e primi movimenti sulle soluzioni energetiche suggeriscono quanto detto.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Ne sto leggendo veramente di tutti i colori. I giapponesi erano criminali perché uccidevano i civili, mentre gli americani sono angioletti perché sganciano bombe atomiche uccidendo centinaia di migliaia di persone per fare finire la guerra.Se non fosse tragico ci si potrebbe fare un meme


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

A me sta data del 9 maggio non è che piaccia molto, non vorrei fosse un ordine di intensificare gli attacchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ne sto leggendo veramente di tutti i colori. I giapponesi erano criminali perché uccidevano i civili, mentre gli americani sono angioletti perché sganciano bombe atomiche uccidendo centinaia di migliaia di persone per fare finire la guerra.Se non fosse tragico ci si potrebbe fare un meme


Scusami ma non è quello che ho scritto. Io ho detto che valuto l'utilizzo delle atomiche sul Giappone come un crimine, perché sostanzialmente utilizzate su città inermi.
Non ho detto che gli americani sono stati degli angeli, ho affermato l'esatto contrario. 

Ho sottolineato l'enorme differenza sia morale, sia soprattutto a livello giuridico di commettere un crimine di guerra tra un crimine con finalità belliche ed un altro con finalità puramente criminali.

A Mio parere c'è differenza tra commettere un crimine con l'obiettivo di sterminare la popolazione civile ed un altro con l'obiettivo di far terminare un conflitto ed evitare una invasione di terra del Giappone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Marzo 2022)

*Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."

Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Marzo 2022)

vorrei sapere per piacere le caratteristiche o il significato di governo filo occidentale
grazie


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
> La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."
> 
> Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


Mi sembra una follia, è praticamente impossibile avere la certezza di aver eliminato le capacità di attacco nucleari dell'avversario con un solo attacco se pur multiplo.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
> La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."
> 
> Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


È una pura illusione. In verità era il piano che avevano da sempre, poi venne modificato mi sa da Obama. Fatto sta, che è impossibile, i russi hanno missili ovunque. Usa e URSS hanno inseguito questo sogno per decenni, ma nessuno lo ha mai raggiunto.
Altrimenti, lo avrebbero già fatto


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
> La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."
> 
> Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


che quarzo sto leggendo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una follia, è praticamente impossibile avere la certezza di aver eliminato le capacità di attacco nucleari dell'avversario con un solo attacco se pur multiplo.


sembra una follia anche a me..a meno che gli usa non stiano dietro a questa cosa da un sacco di tempo..non abbiano un sacco di informatori ecc e avendo tutta la situazione sotto controllo non pensino davvero di riuscirci

comunque si almeno a livello teorico sembra una follia


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> vorrei sapere per piacere le caratteristiche o il significato di governo filo occidentale
> grazie


Un governo che non veda a tutti i costi la NATO come un nemico da abbattere e che eviti di eliminare col polonio gli avversari politici già sarebbe qualcosa.

L'errore reale degli USA e della NATO è stato quello di non aver sfruttato la caduta del comunismo per portare la Russia all'interno della NATO stessa e dire che inizialmente i russi ci avevano anche pensato. Ecco qual'é stato l'errore macroscopico degli americani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sembra una follia anche a me..a meno che gli usa non stiano dietro a questa cosa da un sacco di tempo..non abbiano un sacco di informatori ecc e avendo tutta la situazione sotto controllo non pensino davvero di riuscirci
> 
> comunque si almeno a livello teorico sembra una follia


Follia comunque, alcuni vettori missilistici sono mobili e non fissi, possono essere spostati anche all'ultimo momento.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non è quello che ho scritto. Io ho detto che valuto l'utilizzo delle atomiche sul Giappone come un crimine, perché sostanzialmente utilizzate su città inermi.
> Non ho detto che gli americani sono stati degli angeli, ho affermato l'esatto contrario.
> 
> Ho sottolineato l'enorme differenza sia morale, sia soprattutto a livello giuridico di commettere un crimine di guerra tra un crimine con finalità belliche ed un altro con finalità puramente criminali.
> ...



Senti, non offenderti ma sganciare due bombe atomiche per qualsivoglia motivo è un crimine ingiustificato che si colloca di diritto al primo posto nella storia umana a pari merito con l' Olocausto. Con quelle due bombe, qualunque fosse la finalità, hai ucciso centinaia di migliaia di innocenti e compromesso la vita di chi è riuscito a salvarsi per sempre. 
Capisco che nella narrazione dei buoni non si fanno vittime e sono tutti fantastici benefattori dell' umanità ma utilizzare ragionamenti contorti su un tema del genere, per alleggerire le colpe per un crimine di tale entità rasenta l' assurdo. 
Ah, dimenticavo di aggiungere che gli americani sono criminali di guerra. Colpevoli di crimini contro l' umanità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti, non offenderti ma sganciare due bombe atomiche per qualsivoglia motivo è un crimine ingiustificato che si colloca di diritto al primo posto nella storia umana a pari merito con l' Olocausto. Con quelle due bombe, qualunque fosse la finalità, hai ucciso centinaia di migliaia di innocenti e compromesso la vita di chi è riuscito a salvarsi per sempre.
> Capisco che nella narrazione dei buoni non si fanno vittime e sono tutti fantastici benefattori dell' umanità ma utilizzare ragionamenti contorti su un tema del genere, per alleggerire le colpe per un crimine di tale entità rasenta l' assurdo.
> Ah, dimenticavo di aggiungere che gli americani sono criminali di guerra. Colpevoli di crimini contro l' umanità.


Se per te l'olocausto, cioè lo sterminio pianificato di un intero popolo con la finalità di farlo sparire è lo stessa cosa, non so che dire onestamente.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una follia, è praticamente impossibile avere la certezza di aver eliminato le capacità di attacco nucleari dell'avversario con un solo attacco se pur multiplo.


bisogna vedere pure la reazioni degli stati affini alla Russia poi..


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se per te l'olocausto, cioè lo sterminio pianificato di un intero popolo con la finalità di farlo sparir



È inutile che metti il simulacro politicamente corretto dell' Olocausto a confronto con lo scoppio di due ordigni nucleari su gente inerme. Sono due tragedie in egual modo e gli americani sono dei criminali assassini.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È quello che ho detto, per me è un crimine comunque. In un immaginario scenario con la vittoria del Giappone ci sarebbe stato un processo di "Tokyo" al contrario.
> 
> C'è differenza però tra il perpetrare un crimine con l'obiettivo di uccidere sistematicamente i civili e un altro con l'obiettivo di vincere la guerra.
> I crimini giapponesi in Cina non avevano l'obiettivo bellico, non so se mi spiego, erano veri e propri crimini contro civili semplicemente perché cinesi, senza alcun obiettivo militare.
> ...


Ci sono vari punti di vista in ogni situazione.
E pensa che l’obiettivo primario era Tokyo..
Gli americani, come sempre sono andati oltre.
So benissimo cosa combinavano i giapponesi eh ma non so se è possibile giustificare gli usa in questo caso


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
> La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."
> 
> Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


Mah...cioè il mega-piano anti-Russia viene sbandierato così? 
Per me qualsiasi notizia che arriva a noi (noi=ultima ruota del carro) implica che ce sia almeno un'altra dietro, che non sapremo mai, o la sapremo a evento compiuto.

Al di là dei fatti della giornata, personalmente da almeno una settimana con l'aumento del lavoro mi sono sganciato (triste termine e triste battuta) da 'sta guerra. Dopo un mese di guerra sono già stufo di dover spendere minuti (ore?) della giornata per leggere robe del tipo "colpo ucraino alla flotta russa: missili su tre navi di Putin. Ecco cosa è successo"...e dovrei poi andare a leggere l'intero articolo per sapere "delle tre navi di Putin". Ma che siamo diventati porci? Per una decina di pazzi (Bidet, figlio di Puttan, vonderskifen,Zieliski) viene condannata la vita di miliardi di persone, costrette all'ansia e a informarsi di migliaia di fatti e fatterelli mattina e sera? Lo ripeto di nuovo: se facessero un sondaggio all'umanità tutta sul desiderio di guerra e "ridefinizione degli assetti geo-politici" uscirebbero fuori percentuali bulgare: a nessuno frega nulla di conquistare territori e di partecipare al razzo-durismo internazionale. Questi pazzi vivono in un'altra realtà, che per giunta non interessa a nessuno di noi. Mannaggia a loro, li prenderei tutti per il collo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È inutile che metti il simulacro politicamente corretto dell' Olocausto a confronto con lo scoppio di due ordigni nucleari su gente inerme. Sono due tragedie in egual modo e gli americani sono dei criminali assassini.


No non sono due eventi uguali ed io odio il politicamente corretto, quindi non ha nulla a che vedere col mio discorso. 

L'Olocausto è stato concepito come crimine finalizzato allo stermino di una intera popolazione, senza nessuno a fermarli i tedeschi avrebbero eliminato del tutto dalla faccia della terra una intera "razza". 
Il bombardamento atomico del giappone non è stato finalizzato all'eliminazione di esseri umani in quanto tali, ma alla resa di un paese, se non cogli la differenza sinceramente non so che dirti.

Al netto del fatto che come ho già affermato, ritengo il bombardamento atomico del giappone un crimine di guerra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Marzo 2022)

Il presidente degli Stati Uniti era, ed è, uno solo: Donald Trump


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

Settimo generale Russo ucciso.


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sembra un discorso di Biden. Ti vedo bene ad interpretare la parte. Non appena " avrete" finito con i vostri proclama alla Mignolo& il Prof con cui ogni mattina vi alzate, cercando di conquistare il mondo , affacciatevi alla finestra e vedrete un mondo diverso. Non necessariamente come lo desiderate, ma com'è in realtà.


Se intendi dire che le sanzioni non stanno avendo effetto..
Da noi per il caso Ilva se ne è parlato per mesi sui giornali, basta pensare a quante aziende hanno lasciato la Russia (paese con PIL inferiore al nostro).
Le sanzioni sono l'unica arma che abbiamo.
Non riesco a correlare le sanzioni con la "conquista del mondo".


----------



## Djici (25 Marzo 2022)

Io sono contento che Biden l'abbia detto.
Ovviamente sono solo per una cosa simile "a parole" e non certo per davvero.
Ma qualcuno doveva fare capire a Putin che non può credere di fare qualsiasi cosa senza una risposta fortissima perché abbiamo troppo paura di quello che potrebbe succedere.

Ripeto che ovviamente non sono per una guerra nucleare.
Ma non sono nemmeno per fare capire a tutto il mondo che chiunque sia più forte del vicino può decidere di sterminarlo.

Sperando che la sola minaccia sia sufficiente... Non vorrei mai dovere mandare un missile nucleare su un nemico.
Ma non si può continuare a farsi minacciare senza rispondere.

(Quando dico che sono contento della risposta ho esagerato, avrei preferito che Biden parlasse SOLO di risposte e non di "attacco preventivo"... Ma meglio quello di nulla).


----------



## Shmuk (25 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Era colpa del Giappone



Incolpevole non era. 

La storia che del ripiegamento sul Donbass fatto passare per l'obbiettivo d'inizio operazione non so se fa ridere o piangere.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il presidente degli Stati Uniti era, ed è, uno solo: Donald Trump



Che infatti ha suggerito di far andare avanti ed indietro per le coste bordeggianti la Russia sommergibili nucleari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> su città cosi popolate sicuramente. ma di test nucleari ne sono stati fatti a centinaia, forse migliaia
> di bombe, ne sono state fatte esplodere un bel pò.
> non penserete che il buco nell'ozono sia colpa delle lacche per capelli ....


Beh chiaro, intendevo lanciate con l'intento di distruggere una città popolata


----------



## Davidoff (25 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mah...cioè il mega-piano anti-Russia viene sbandierato così?
> Per me qualsiasi notizia che arriva a noi (noi=ultima ruota del carro) implica che ce sia almeno un'altra dietro, che non sapremo mai, o la sapremo a evento compiuto.
> 
> Al di là dei fatti della giornata, personalmente da almeno una settimana con l'aumento del lavoro mi sono sganciato (triste termine e triste battuta) da 'sta guerra. Dopo un mese di guerra sono già stufo di dover spendere minuti (ore?) della giornata per leggere robe del tipo "colpo ucraino alla flotta russa: missili su tre navi di Putin. Ecco cosa è successo"...e dovrei poi andare a leggere l'intero articolo per sapere "delle tre navi di Putin". Ma che siamo diventati porci? Per una decina di pazzi (Bidet, figlio di Puttan, vonderskifen,Zieliski) viene condannata la vita di miliardi di persone, costrette all'ansia e a informarsi di migliaia di fatti e fatterelli mattina e sera? Lo ripeto di nuovo: se facessero un sondaggio all'umanità tutta sul desiderio di guerra e "ridefinizione degli assetti geo-politici" uscirebbero fuori percentuali bulgare: a nessuno frega nulla di conquistare territori e di partecipare al razzo-durismo internazionale. Questi pazzi vivono in un'altra realtà, che per giunta non interessa a nessuno di noi. Mannaggia a loro, li prenderei tutti per il collo.


La pace non è mai gratis, questo in Europa lo abbiamo dimenticato da troppo tempo. I gruppi di umani competono per le risorse dall’alba dei tempi, pensare di vivere tutti disarmati in pace e armonia è pura utopia, basterebbe un solo pazzo guerrafondaio a prendersi tutto indisturbato. Quello che ha garantito 75 anni di pace in Europa sono state le atomiche dei due blocchi, non certo le buone intenzioni o lo spirito umanitario.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non sono due eventi uguali ed io odio il politicamente corretto, quindi non ha nulla a che vedere col mio discorso.
> 
> L'Olocausto è stato concepito come crimine finalizzato allo stermino di una intera popolazione, senza nessuno a fermarli i tedeschi avrebbero eliminato del tutto dalla faccia della terra una intera "razza".
> Il bombardamento atomico del giappone non è stato finalizzato all'eliminazione di esseri umani in quanto tali, ma alla resa di un paese, se non cogli la differenza sinceramente non so che dirti.
> ...



Scusami tanto ma decidere di mettere a morte centinaia di migliaia di persone non mi sembra un gesto eticamente diverso dallo sterminio preordinato e organizzato di un intero popolo.
Gli ebrei morti valgono di più degli abitanti di Hiroshima e Nagasaki?
Far finire una guerra per salvare ulteriori perdite in vite umane e materiale autorizza a smolecolarizzare centomila persone aprendo il vaso di Pandora del nucleare?
Allora la real politik esiste? Certo esiste per quel " folle" di Putin che osa resistere alla Nato( alias USA) mentre per i tizi mascherati da Avengers no eh
Sveglia, sei tu il buono
Io mi fermo qua perché questo discorso è aberrante.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Se intendi dire che le sanzioni non stanno avendo effetto..
> Da noi per il caso Ilva se ne è parlato per mesi sui giornali, basta pensare a quante aziende hanno lasciato la Russia (paese con PIL inferiore al nostro).
> Le sanzioni sono l'unica arma che abbiamo.
> Non riesco a correlare le sanzioni con la "conquista del mondo".



So bene che le sanzioni sono l' unico altro mezzo per colpire Putin oltre le armi, ma se la finissero di farsi i dispetti e si sedessero ad un tavolo negoziale forse sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Kiev chiede all’Italia di essere garante della sua sicurezza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami tanto ma decidere di mettere a morte centinaia di migliaia di persone non mi sembra un gesto eticamente diverso dallo sterminio preordinato e organizzato di un intero popolo.
> Gli ebrei morti valgono di più degli abitanti di Hiroshima e Nagasaki?
> Far finire una guerra per salvare ulteriori perdite in vite umane e materiale autorizza a smolecolarizzare centomila persone aprendo il vaso di Pandora del nucleare?
> Allora la real politik esiste? Certo esiste per quel " folle" di Putin che osa resistere alla Nato( alias USA) mentre per i tizi mascherati da Avengers no eh
> ...



Io non sto parlando ne di buoni ne di cattivi, so benissimo che siamo nel mondo reale e ognuno fa i propri interessi. 

La differenza tra i due eventi è chiara, Il primo è un atto di guerra nell'ambito di una guerra brutale e sanguinosa quale la seconda guerra mondiale, il secondo è uno sterminio selettivo che NON ha nulla a che fare con gli eventi bellici.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è un pazzo ragazzi siamo in mano a dei pazzi tra l'altro idiota a Mosca e questa mummia



Veramente, mamma mia che fine che rischiamo di fare.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non sto parlando ne di buoni ne di cattivi, so benissimo che siamo nel mondo reale e ognuno fa i propri interessi.
> 
> La differenza tra i due eventi è chiara, Il primo è un atto di guerra nell'ambito di una guerra brutale e sanguinosa quale la seconda guerra mondiale, il secondo è uno sterminio selettivo che NON ha nulla a che fare con gli eventi bellici.



Ah, quindi quando hai un arma non convenzionale con potenziale distruttivo illimitato e la usi per disintegrare centri urbani pieni di donne, vecchi e bambini sei più "scusato" rispetto a chi mette in atto un massacro selettivo. Stic***i!!!!
Ti lascio con una frase detta da una delle grandi menti del xx secolo: "ora sono diventato Morte, distruttore di mondi".


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> So bene che le sanzioni sono l' unico altro mezzo per colpire Putin oltre le armi, ma se la finissero di farsi i dispetti e si sedessero ad un tavolo negoziale forse sarebbe meglio.



Giuste le sanzioni economiche contro Putin. Giusto aiutare - nei limiti del possibile- l’Ucraina. Sbagliato seguire ogni iniziativa che mette a rischio la sicurezza dell’Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi quando hai un arma non convenzionale con potenziale distruttivo illimitato e la usi per disintegrare centri pieni di donne, vecchi e bambini sei più "scusato" rispetto a chi mette in atto un massacro selettivo. Stic***i!!!!
> Ti lascio con una frase detta da una delle grandi menti del xx secolo: "ora sono diventato Morte, distruttore di mondi".



C’è sempre una giustificazione per i protettori del Mondo.


----------



## cris (26 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sergei Rudskoy, vice capo di stato maggiore delle forze armate russe.
> "Gli obiettivi principali della prima fase dell'operazione sono stati generalmente completati, la forza di combattimento dell'esercito ucraino è stata notevolmente ridotta, consentendoci di concentrare i nostri sforzi principali sul raggiungimento dell'obiettivo principale: liberare il Donbass"*


Si inizia a “ragionare”?


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C’è sempre una giustificazione per i protettori del Mondo.



Tra un po' anche distruttori, visto che l' hanno iniziata loro e la finiranno se continuano così.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo il Wall Street Journal: "Con il First Strike un primo attacco, se riuscito, paralizzerebbe i missili russi pronti per il lancio e impedirebbe all'avversario di prepararne altri per un contrattacco prendendo di mira le scorte nucleari e le strutture di lancio del nemico.
> La formulazione studiata dall'amministrazione Biden lascia aperta la possibilità che le armi nucleari vengano usate per scoraggiare attacchi nemici convenzionali, biologici, chimici, informatici."
> 
> Un portavoce del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale del presidente ha rifiutato di commentare la notizia, senza confermarla o smentirla.*


è il solito patetico piano della guerra fredda, originale quanto la faccia di Sleepy Joe
fanno gli sbruffoni con chi ha più testate nucleari di loro quando ad ogni lancio della Nord Corea si preoccupano...
meriterebbero i sottomarini nucleari russi fissi nelle acque di Cuba


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Kiev chiede all’Italia di essere garante della sua sicurezza.


Ma anche no.
Ritenta sarai più fortunato


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi quando hai un arma non convenzionale con potenziale distruttivo illimitato e la usi per disintegrare centri pieni di donne, vecchi e bambini sei più "scusato" rispetto a chi mette in atto un massacro selettivo. Stic***i!!!!
> Ti lascio con una frase detta da una delle grandi menti del xx secolo: "ora sono diventato Morte, distruttore di mondi".



Mi dispiace ma sei confuso con le armi attuali, le atomiche di Hiroshima e Nagasaki in confronto a quelle attuali sono nulla. Hanno fatto più morti i bombardamenti incendiari sul Giappone o quelli su Dresda rispetto alle atomiche.
Al tempo si trattava di un arma nuova, non c'era la stessa percezione che c'è adesso e non avevano lo stesso potere distruttivo che hanno ora.
Può essere criminale bombardare, ma è la guerra, scegliere chi uccidere è un crimine. Criminale è un aggettivo che qualifica un comportamento. Crimine è un sostantivo. La differenza è fondamentale e fondante.

Credi che le altre nazioni durante la seconda guerra mondiale disponendo di tale arma non l'avrebbero utilizzata? I giapponesi non riuscivano ad arrivare a colpire le città americane per un fattore tecnologico, non perché non volessero. Hanno utilizzato palloni aerostatici con delle bombe incendiarie che sfruttando le correnti dovevano arrivare a colpire le città americane della costa ovest, solo pochi di questi riuscirono realmente a giungere a destinazione però.
Tra l'altro era anche in progetto l'utilizzo di questi palloni al fine di far cadere una o più "bombe" contenente armi biologiche (peste, malaria ecc.). Anche questi sono atti di guerra tremendamente differenti rispetto allo sterminio ebraico, col Giappone/USA/Germania ecc. si era in stato di guerra, con gli ebrei no.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.
> Ritenta sarai più fortunato



Ci prova in tutti i modi a tirarci dentro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si inizia a “ragionare”?


Considerando che i russi stanno andando molto male su quasi tutti i fronti tranne il Donbas è chiaramente un ripiego per salvare la faccia. Gli ucraini stanno anche tentando di riconquistare Kherson, alcune zone della città non sono neanche più sotto il controllo russo.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma sei confuso con le armi attuali, le atomiche di Hiroshima e Nagasaki in confronto a quelle attuali sono nulla. Hanno fatto più morti i bombardamenti incendiari sul Giappone o quelli su Dresda rispetto alle atomiche.
> Al tempo si trattava di un arma nuova, non c'era la stessa percezione che c'è adesso e non avevano lo stesso potere distruttivo che hanno ora.
> Può essere criminale bombardare, ma è la guerra, scegliere chi uccidere è un crimine. Criminale è un aggettivo che qualifica un comportamento. Crimine è un sostantivo. La differenza è fondamentale e fondante.
> 
> ...



Senti davvero tu mi parli di confronto tra le atomiche di oggi e quelle di Hiroshima e sarei io quello confuso?!? Ti ho fatto solo notare che il tuo faro di libertà e sicurezza nel mondo ha completamente cancellato dalla faccia della terra degli innocenti. Stop


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci prova in tutti i modi a tirarci dentro


Uhm no, Zelensky parla del trattato di pace che prevede la neutralità ucraina, non si tratta di entrare nel conflitto odierno. L'Ucraina accetta di essere uno stato neutrale rinunciando all'ingresso nella NATO, visto che però fanno fatica a fidarsi dei russi vorrebbero dei garanti della sua neutralità.
Un trattato simile ha anche un ricorso storico europeo che riguarda il Belgio, la cui neutralità era stata garantita col trattato del 1839, la Gran Bretagna si fece garante di tale neutralità.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

da qualche ora leggiamo che l'operazione in Ucraina potrebbe finire entro il 9 maggio.
a parte che già la prima volta questo genere di previsioni rubate ha fatto flop, forse non è chiaro che il 9 maggio non resterebbe nulla dell'Ucraina e rischieresti 1/3 della popolazione totale sfollata più miseria degli altri rimasti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti davvero tu mi parli di confronto tra le atomiche di oggi e quelle di Hiroshima e sarei io quello confuso?!? Ti ho fatto solo notare che il tuo faro di libertà e sicurezza nel mondo ha completamente cancellato dalla faccia della terra degli innocenti. Stop


Continui a provocare e a mettere in bocca cosa che non ho detto. Ho già affermato che i bombardamenti atomici sono stati un crimine contro dei civili, al pari dei bombardamenti incendiari ecc. Durante la seconda guerra mondiale entrambi gli schieramenti hanno utilizzato armi di distruzione che andavano irrimediabilmente a colpire i civili. 

Tu successivamente hai paragonato il bombardamento atomico, allo sterminio degli ebrei, ti ho fatto notare che non c'è alcuna equivalenza tra le due cose.
Ho fatto il confronto per far capire che al tempo non c'era la stessa percezione dell'arma nucleare che abbiamo oggi, si trattava di un arma nuova di cui ancora non si conoscevano le "potenzialità" effettive.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da qualche ora leggiamo che l'operazione in Ucraina potrebbe finire entro il 9 maggio.
> a parte che già la prima volta questo genere di previsioni rubate ha fatto flop, forse non è chiaro che il 9 maggio non resterebbe nulla dell'Ucraina e rischieresti 1/3 della popolazione totale sfollata


Previsione senza senso, legata al fatto che ai russi piacciono le ricorrenze (Il 9 maggio ricorre l'anniversario della vittoria nella seconda guerra mondiale).
Le operazioni militari stanno andando molto male per i russi, rischiano di perdere anche Kherson. Probabilmente si andrà verso una pace di compromesso con la cessione del Donbas e poco altro.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uhm no, Zelensky parla del trattato di pace che prevede la neutralità ucraina, non si tratta di entrare nel conflitto odierno. L'Ucraina accetta di essere uno stato neutrale rinunciando all'ingresso nella NATO, visto che però fanno fatica a fidarsi dei russi vorrebbero dei garanti della sua neutralità.
> Un trattato simile ha anche un ricorso storico europeo che riguarda il Belgio, la cui neutralità era stata garantita col trattato del 1839, la Gran Bretagna si fece garante di tale neutralità.



Bene, allora la smetta di chiedere più armi e con tutto l’occidente di adoperi per un negoziato per il bene di tutti non solo dell’Ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora la smetta di chiedere più armi e con tutto l’occidente di adoperi per un negoziato per il bene di tutti non solo dell’Ucraina.


Stanno già negoziando, da giorni ormai.
Senza armi non possono opporsi ai russi, come abbiamo visto l'apporto di armi da parte della NATO è stato importante per gli ucraini, sono riusciti ad oggi a contenere l'invasione russa ed a far fallire i piani iniziali.
Se L'Ucraina ha più potere negoziale oggi è proprio grazie alle armi e alla voglia di resistere di Zelensky.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Previsione senza senso, legata al fatto che ai russi piacciono le ricorrenze (Il 9 maggio ricorre l'anniversario della vittoria nella seconda guerra mondiale).
> Le operazioni militari stanno andando molto male per i russi, *rischiano di perdere anche Kherson*. Probabilmente si andrà verso una pace di compromesso con la cessione del Donbas e poco altro.


a radio Pentagono ?
hanno lasciato solo il sindaco a fare l'ultimo dei mohicani barricato nel palazzo con la bandiera.
le città che vogliono o saranno distrutte o accerchiate, non si sfugge
Mykolaev, Odessa, Mariupol, Kharkov, Zaporizhzhia etc


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stanno già negoziando, da giorni ormai.
> Senza armi non possono opporsi ai russi, come abbiamo visto l'apporto di armi da parte della NATO è stato importante per gli ucraini, sono riusciti ad oggi a contenere l'invasione russa ed a far fallire i piani iniziali.
> Se L'Ucraina ha più potere negoziale oggi è proprio grazie alle armi e alla voglia di resistere di Zelensky.



Concordo sul fatto che l’Ucraina grazie alla Nato ora abbia più potere negoziale. Se, come pare, la Russia potrebbe accontentarsi è il momento di chiudere il negoziato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a radio Pentagono ?
> hanno lasciato solo il sindaco a fare l'ultimo dei mohicani barricato nel palazzo con la bandiera.
> le città che vogliono o saranno distrutte o accerchiate, non si sfugge
> Mykolaev, Odessa, Mariupol, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhia etc


No non è radio pentagono, analisti militari e varie fonti locali tra cui video pubblicati dagli stessi russi. 
Ci sono filmati di combattimenti nei pressi di Kherson, l'area fino a qualche giorno fa era saldamente nelle mani dei russi che puntavano su Mykolaiv, ieri notte gli ucraini hanno lanciato una controffensiva su larga scala verso Kherson ed hanno respinto i russi fino a Kherson.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci prova in tutti i modi a tirarci dentro.


Vada dagli amici polacchi dai


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uhm no, Zelensky parla del trattato di pace che prevede la neutralità ucraina, non si tratta di entrare nel conflitto odierno. L'Ucraina accetta di essere uno stato neutrale rinunciando all'ingresso nella NATO, visto che però fanno fatica a fidarsi dei russi vorrebbero dei garanti della sua neutralità.
> Un trattato simile ha anche un ricorso storico europeo che riguarda il Belgio, la cui neutralità era stata garantita col trattato del 1839, la Gran Bretagna si fece garante di tale neutralità.


E perché dobbiamo farlo noi? Chieda alla Polonia o al suo amico Boris Johnson o all’altro amico joe bidet


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E perché dobbiamo farlo noi? Chieda alla Polonia o al suo amico Boris Johnson o all’altro amico joe bidet


Rispettabile la tua posizione, ma dalla tua aggressività sembra abbia chiesto all'Italia di esplodere domani mattina. Evidentemente neanche tu ti fidi molto della parola dei russi.

Comunque capisco la tua opinione di neutralità assoluta anche se non la condivido.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Previsione senza senso, legata al fatto che ai russi piacciono le ricorrenze (Il 9 maggio ricorre l'anniversario della vittoria nella seconda guerra mondiale).
> Le operazioni militari stanno andando molto male per i russi, rischiano di perdere anche Kherson. Probabilmente si andrà verso una pace di compromesso con la cessione del Donbas e poco altro.


Donbass e poco altro? Si credici 
Minimo neutralità e smilitarizzazione


----------



## Shmuk (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Previsione senza senso, legata al fatto che ai russi piacciono le ricorrenze (Il 9 maggio ricorre l'anniversario della vittoria nella seconda guerra mondiale).
> Le operazioni militari stanno andando molto male per i russi, rischiano di perdere anche Kherson. Probabilmente si andrà verso una pace di compromesso con la cessione del Donbas e poco altro.



Ho sentito un consigliere di Zelensky un paio dire ore fa dire che non accetteranno nessuna mutilazione territoriale.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rispettabile la tua posizione, ma dalla tua aggressività sembra abbia chiesto all'Italia di esplodere domani mattina. Evidentemente neanche tu ti fidi molto della parola dei russi.
> 
> Comunque capisco la tua opinione di neutralità assoluta anche se non la condivido.


Non ho nessuna aggressività. Ribadisco che abbiamo fatto anche troppo e non mi fido di nessuno. Siamo già pieni di problemi così è ci manca fare la balia a quel paesaccio.
Ripeto lo chiedano ad altri. Spero l’italia si chiami fuori


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Donbass e poco altro? Si credici
> Minimo neutralità e smilitarizzazione


Con poco altro intendevo proprio quello. La neutralità è già stata accettata da Zelensky, sulla demilitarizzazione sembra abbiano raggiunto un compromesso, l'ucraina non dovrà demilitarizzare totalmente ma eliminare le armi offensive capaci di colpire il territorio russo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E perché dobbiamo farlo noi? Chieda alla Polonia o al suo amico Boris Johnson o all’altro amico joe bidet



Forse ci sta provando con tutte le nazioni. Chi lo sa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un consigliere di Zelensky un paio dire ore fa dire che non accetteranno nessuna mutilazione territoriale.


Parole di propaganda, purtroppo per loro almeno Crimea e Donbas dovranno cederli, se non ufficialmente almeno de facto con un ritorno allo status Quo pre guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un consigliere di Zelensky un paio dire ore fa dire che non accetteranno nessuna mutilazione territoriale.



E su cosa vogliono trattare con Putin?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un consigliere di Zelensky un paio dire ore fa dire che non accetteranno nessuna mutilazione territoriale.


Complimenti, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto no?
Vogliono proprio far continuare a morire il proprio popolo eh?
Tanto non hanno ancora capito che il donbas è perso per sempre…e poi uno non deve prendersela con il comico


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E su cosa vogliono trattare con Putin?


Che devono vincere loro ahahahaha
Credo verrano sterminati


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Complimenti, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto no?
> Vogliono proprio far continuare a morire il proprio popolo eh?
> Tanto non hanno ancora capito che il donbas è perso per sempre…e poi uno non deve prendersela con il comico



Se l’Ucraina non cede qualcosa temo il peggio.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un consigliere di Zelensky un paio dire ore fa dire che non accetteranno nessuna mutilazione territoriale.


è dal 2014 che non lo accettano, per questo stanno così.
bisogna fare piazza pulita dei vertici militari e politici, peraltro non godono neanche della fiducia della popolazione.
ora è chiaro che sotto le bombe uno si attacca a quello che passa il convento, ma prima erano a livelli infimi come consenso e questo va preso come riferimento


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Parole di propaganda, purtroppo per loro almeno Crimea e Donbas dovranno cederli, se non ufficialmente almeno de facto con un ritorno allo status Quo pre guerra.


Donbas e Crimea è giusto che li perdano. Li hanno già persi 8 anni fa..Altro che purtroppo per loro


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se l’Ucraina non cede qualcosa temo il peggio.


Se non cedono quei territori, si facciano sterminare ma da soli e in silenzio eh. Non ne voglio più sentire parlare


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è dal 2014 che non lo accettano, per questo stanno così.
> bisogna fare piazza pulita dei vertici militari e politici



Forse secondo Zelensky allungare la guerra porterà Putin al ritiro e amici come prima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse secondo Zelensky allungare la guerra porterà Putin al ritiro e amici come prima.


Scelta rischiosa, bisogna vedere che informazioni ha in mano.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se non cedono quei territori, si facciano sterminare ma da soli e in silenzio eh. Non ne voglio più sentire parlare



L’occidente dovrebbe chiedergli di accettare per il bene di tutti. Se poi vuole continuare faccia da solo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Donbas e Crimea è giusto che li perdano. Li hanno già persi 8 anni fa..Altro che purtroppo per loro


Giusto per il punto di vista russo, L'Ucraina perderebbe ufficialmente due regioni chiave economicamente e strategicamente parlando.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Complimenti, questo è l’atteggiamento giusto no?
> Vogliono proprio far continuare a morire il proprio popolo eh?
> Tanto non hanno ancora capito che il donbas è perso per sempre…e poi uno non deve prendersela con il comico



Ha detto che sono sicuri di vincere, e che i Russi se ne devono semplicemente tornare a casa. 

Il nome del tizio è Igor Zhovkva (vice capo di gabinetto), su Mediaset Play trovate l'intervista data a Quarto Grado.
​


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scelta rischiosa, bisogna vedere che informazioni ha in mano.



Per me scelta proprio folle.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Donbas e Crimea è giusto che li perdano. Li hanno già persi 8 anni fa..Altro che purtroppo per loro


all'inizio il Donbass chiese di essere come una regione a statuto speciale italiana, non del tutto indipendente.
non solo dissero no, ma tolsero la lingua russa e altre concessioni sempre esistite dagli anni novanta.
tu pensa quanto sono stati stupidi politici e militari a Kiev, oltre che criminali
una guerra evitabilissima se il nazionalismo non oscurasse le menti


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’occidente dovrebbe chiedergli di accettare per il bene di tutti. Se poi vuole continuare faccia da solo.


Dovrebbero capirlo loro stessi..ma conoscendo la gentaglia che governa l’ucraina ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Giusto per il punto di vista russo, L'Ucraina perderebbe ufficialmente due regioni chiave economicamente e strategicamente parlando.



Perdona la mia crudezza: meglio che loro perdano solo due regioni che tutta l’Ucraina. Se poi pensano di vincere facciano da soli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> all'inizio il Donbass chiese di essere come una regione a statuto speciale italiana, non del tutto indipendente.
> non solo dissero no, ma tolsero la lingua russa e altre concessioni sempre esistite dagli anni novanta.
> tu pensa quanto sono stati stupidi politici e militari a Kiev, oltre che criminali


L'errore principale della politica ucraina è stato proprio questo. Gettarsi nella russofobia più assoluta senza considerare altre soluzioni, purtroppo le nazioni ex URSS o ex patto di Varsavia hanno una paura esasperata della Russia che le ha portate in situazioni poco simpatiche.

L'Ucraina avrebbe dovuto riconoscere uno statuto speciale alle regioni russofone, soprattutto quelle più "integraliste" soluzione tipo quella dell'Alto Adige Italiano.

È un errore che stanno pagando molto caro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Giusto per il punto di vista russo, L'Ucraina perderebbe ufficialmente due regioni chiave economicamente e strategicamente parlando.


Le ha già perse da anni, per politiche di pulizia etnica e soppressione linguistica e culturale. Li, se la sono voluta, mi spiace. Nel 2014 l’ho vissuta in prima persona dato che la mia ragazza dell’epoca è Ucraina. Se la sono voluta e poi dopo 8 anni dovrebbero rassegnarsi. Non c’è Zelensky che tiene, non c’è bella ciao o slava ucraini che tiene


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ha detto che sono sicuri di vincere, e che i Russi se ne devono semplicemente tornare a casa.
> 
> Il nome del tizio è Igor Zhovkva (vice capo di gabinetto), su Mediaset Play trovate l'intervista data a Quarto Grado.
> ​


Che gentaglia Dio mio..che gentaglia


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> *Ha detto che sono sicuri di vincere, e che i Russi se ne devono semplicemente tornare a casa. *
> 
> Il nome del tizio è Igor Zhovkva (vice capo di gabinetto), su Mediaset Play trovare l'intervista data a Quarto Grado.
> ​



Se questo è il loro modo di condurre le trattative mi aspetto da Putin le peggiori cose da ora in poi.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> all'inizio il Donbass chiese di essere come una regione a statuto speciale italiana, non del tutto indipendente.
> non solo dissero no, ma tolsero la lingua russa e altre concessioni sempre esistite dagli anni novanta.
> tu pensa quanto sono stati stupidi politici e militari a Kiev, oltre che criminali
> una guerra evitabilissima se il nazionalismo non oscurasse le menti


So tutto, sono informato. Se la sono voluta ed è giusto così.
Nazionalismo criminale di una nazione che storicamente non esiste.
Mi fanno ridere tanto questi qui. Io parlo di storia dell’Ucraina e non dell’Ucraina nazione sovrana di oggi. Lo specifico prima che le groupie di zelensky mo attacchino.

All’epoca, mi diceva la mia ex che chi doveva andare in Russia per affari, non poteva arrivare a Kiev direttamente dalla Russia. Dovevi fare scalo da altre parti. Se vedevano sul passaporto il bollino di Mosca ti arrestavano.
Indegni


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'errore principale della politica ucraina è stato proprio questo. Gettarsi nella russofobia più assoluta senza considerare altre soluzioni, purtroppo le nazioni ex URSS o ex patto di Varsavia hanno una paura esasperata della Russia che le ha portate in situazioni poco simpatiche.
> 
> L'Ucraina avrebbe dovuto riconoscere uno statuto speciale alle regioni russofone, soprattutto quelle più "integraliste" soluzione tipo quella dell'Alto Adige Italiano.
> 
> È un errore che stanno pagando molto caro.



Ma non è che gli aiuti occidentali hanno reso Zelensky poco lucido?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'errore principale della politica ucraina è stato proprio questo. Gettarsi nella russofobia più assoluta senza considerare altre soluzioni, purtroppo le nazioni ex URSS o ex patto di Varsavia hanno una paura esasperata della Russia che le ha portate in situazioni poco simpatiche.
> 
> L'Ucraina avrebbe dovuto riconoscere uno statuto speciale alle regioni russofone, soprattutto quelle più "integraliste" soluzione tipo quella dell'Alto Adige Italiano.
> 
> È un errore che stanno pagando molto caro.


Gli ucraini sono marci come i russi. Sono dei piccoli russi che non ce l’hanno fatta. Non è paura della Russia, pero loro è diverso. È volersi affrancare da un passato comune che non possono nascondere. È voglia di giustificare una nazione che non esiste ma che deve essere diversa dalla Russia.
Quello che dici tu non è stato fatto perché la politica Ucraina è marcia e corrotta
Ricorda poi che l’ucraina non è una ex nazione urss ma era proprio Russia


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky potrebbe apparire in video alla cerimonia per gli Oscar 2022

Lo riporta il sito del Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini sono marci come i russi. Sono dei piccoli russi che non ce l’hanno fatta. Non è paura della Russia, pero loro è diverso. È volersi affrancare da un passato comune che non possono nascondere. È voglia di giustificare una nazione che non esiste ma che deve essere diversa dalla Russia.
> Quello che dici tu non è stato fatto perché la politica Ucraina è marcia e corrotta
> Ricorda poi che l’ucraina non è una ex nazione urss ma era proprio Russia


Considerando che russi ed ucraini si scannano già dei tempi del post prima guerra mondiale e che durante l'invasione nazista molti ucraini accolsero i tedeschi come liberatori, non è molto indicativo il fatto che l'Ucraina sia stato territorio russo dal secondo dopoguerra agli anni novanta.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando che russi ed ucraini si scannano già dei tempi del post prima guerra mondiale e che durante l'invasione nazista molti ucraini accolsero i tedeschi come liberatori, non è molto indicativo il fatto che l'Ucraina sia stato territorio russo dal secondo dopoguerra agli anni novanta.


Infatti qui parliamo di ben prima del secondo dopo guerra. Questo lo sappiamo tutti no?


----------



## Sam (26 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E qui si attacca Putin. Se c'è uno che rischia di far ridurre il pianeta a un cumulo di macerie radioattive, è proprio questo. Ma guarda te se le sorti della Terra sono nelle mani di un cadavere ambulante affetto da demenza senile che vuol dimostrare che gli viene ancora duro.


Ma va, Biden non vuol dimostrare niente.
È solo un cadavere tenuto in ibernazione per fare gli interessi di altri.
Legge solo il copione.


----------



## Sam (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto ritenga anche io l'utilizzo di tale arma su città inermi un crimine bisogna anche contestualizzarne l'uso. *In quel momento non si era pienamente a conoscenza di tutti gli effetti della bomba e si trattò di bombe di potenza enormemente minore se paragonate a quelle degli arsenali odierni.*


Questa è una falsità storica bella e buona, Darren.
Si sapevano benissimo gli effetti di Fat Man e di Little Boy, come si sapevano gli effetti del fallout nucleare che ne derivò (la cosiddetta pioggia nera).
Quelle bombe non sono state sganciate a caso, ma vennero fatti dei test, e gli stessi scienziati del progetto Manhattan erano ben consci della pericolosità di tali ordigni, tant’è che anche Truman ne era a conoscenza.
Che poi, la potenza effettiva sia inferiore rispetto agli ordigni costruiti negli anni successivi è fuori da ogni dubbio.

Ma venire a raccontare che non si era pienamente a conoscenza è una balla.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza considerare che i giapponesi durante la seconda guerra mondiale hanno compiuto nefandezze incredibli, parliamo di circa 20 MILIONI di morti in Cina a causa dei giapponesi, oppure puoi cercare sul web cosa ha fatto l'unità 731 dell'esercito giapponese, roba che i tedeschi al confronto sono dei dilettanti.


Questa è una visione molto americanizzata della guerra.
Le nefandezze sono state compiute da TUTTI, Asse e Alleati.
Gli alleati hanno compiuto crimini di guerra e contro l’umanità pari a quelli dell’Asse, come il bombardamento di Dresda, del tutto non necessario.
O come i bombardamenti nucleari in Giappone, altrettanto non necessari.
Per non parlare degli stupri, e delle uccisioni di massa.

Tra l’altro, facile parlare male dell’Unità 731, ma diciamo esattamente le cose come stanno: quelle ricerche mediche, seppur prive di umanità, furono apprezzate e prese a piene mani dagli anglo-americani, in quanto ritenuti studi di rilievo.
Idem per le ricerche compute da Mengele e i medici tedeschi.


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2022)

SCHOLZ: IL PROCESSO DI INDIPENDENZA DELL'UE DAL GAS RUSSO SARA' IRREVERSIBILE (questa me la segno Olaf)


----------



## Sam (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non sono due eventi uguali ed io odio il politicamente corretto, quindi non ha nulla a che vedere col mio discorso.
> 
> L'Olocausto è stato concepito come crimine finalizzato allo stermino di una intera popolazione, senza nessuno a fermarli i tedeschi avrebbero eliminato del tutto dalla faccia della terra una intera "razza".
> *Il bombardamento atomico del giappone non è stato finalizzato all'eliminazione di esseri umani in quanto tali, ma alla resa di un paese, se non cogli la differenza sinceramente non so che dirti.*
> ...


Il bombardamento atomico del Giappone non è mai servito alla resa, perché il paese era già in procinto di farlo, visto che non aveva più risorse per continuare il conflitto, e Hirohito si stava già esprimendo in tal senso.

Il bombardamento aveva ben altre finalità, ed era un messaggio chiaro all’Unione Sovietica, che era il vero nemico agli occhi di Truman, e che si stava apprestando ad espandersi di nuovo in estremo oriente, preparando il terreno di scontro per quella che sarà la Guerra di Corea.

Per quello il Giappone non venne solo bombardato, ma occupato e trasformato in un protettorato sotto governo diretto di MacArthur.

Quindi, stando al tuo ragionamento, è un crimine fine a se stesso.

Che nella realtà dei fatti non è così, perché non ci sono mai crimini di guerra fini a se stessi. Tutti gli eccidi hanno finalità specifiche, per quanto brutali e orribili.
Il reato è solo moralismo pro-USA.


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2022)

PENTAGONO: DOPO SETTIMANE, KHERSON NON E' PIU' TOTALMENTE IN MANO RUSSA


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Marilson (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Wall Street Journal, Biden ha avvallato l'uso di armi nucleari americane se circostanze estreme lo rendessero necessario.
> Il cambio di rotta rispetto agli annunci elettorali, secondo fonti governative, sarebbe dovuto alla pressione di alcuni alleati NATO.
> "*Gli USA aprono al ricorso all’arma nucleare come deterrente all’uso di armi convenzionali, e non solo a quelle nucleari. Dai tempi della Guerra Fredda si affermerebbe il diritto del "first nuclear strike", per cui il nucleare verrebbe usato anche in altre circostanze, con gli USA che hanno il diritto di minacciare per primi."
> 
> ...



dichiarazioni scioccanti e aberranti. Anche se gli Stati Uniti conoscessero la posizione esatta di ogni postazione fissa, at any given time ci sono almeno 5 SSBN della classe Typhoon russi in pattugliamento nelle acque di tutto il mondo. Sto parlando ovviamente di sottomarini balistici nucleari. Ogni Typhoon trasporta 20 missili intercontinentali con gittata di 8,300 km, ognuno dei quali ha 10 testate indipendenti da 100 kt ciascuna capace di colpire obiettivi separati (per capirci 7-8 volte piu potenti di Hiroshima). Se premi il grilletto, il mondo cessa di esistere. Il concetto espresso e' semplicemente scioccante e aberrante nella sua inesistenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Putin è da abbattere in qualche modo ma non si deve ignorare che gli USA hanno sempre fatto passare per altruismo tutto quello che era solo cura dei propri interessi.
Coprendosi dietro nobili apparenze hanno commesso nefandezze senza pagarne conseguenze reali.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il bombardamento atomico del Giappone non è mai servito alla resa, perché il paese era già in procinto di farlo, visto che non aveva più risorse per continuare il conflitto, e Hirohito si stava già esprimendo in tal senso.
> 
> Il bombardamento aveva ben altre finalità, ed era un messaggio chiaro all’Unione Sovietica, che era il vero nemico agli occhi di Truman, e che si stava apprestando ad espandersi di nuovo in estremo oriente, preparando il terreno di scontro per quella che sarà la Guerra di Corea.
> 
> ...


Nì, è vero che le due atomiche furono un messaggio per l'Urss, ma ho letto anche in svariate fonti che i giapponesi avevano tutta l'intenzione di combattere fino alla fine, trascinati dalle frange più aggressive dell'esercito. Addirittura dopo la prima bomba non erano sicuri di arrendersi, pensando che gli americani ne avessero prodotta solo una, solo quando capirono che potevano produrne parecchie si arresero. Senza bombe gli americani avrebbero dovuto invadere il Giappone e occupare isola dopo isola, stile Iwo Jima, con perdite calcolate tra i 500000 e un milione di soldati morti. 
Capisco che c'è chi vede gli americani come Satana in terra, ma non prendiamo solo quello che fa comodo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Nì, è vero che le due atomiche furono un messaggio per l'Urss, ma ho letto anche in svariate fonti che i giapponesi avevano tutta l'intenzione di combattere fino alla fine, trascinati dalle frange più aggressive dell'esercito. Addirittura dopo la prima bomba non erano sicuri di arrendersi, pensando che gli americani ne avessero prodotta solo una, solo quando capirono che potevano produrne parecchie si arresero. Senza bombe gli americani avrebbero dovuto invadere il Giappone e occupare isola dopo isola, stile Iwo Jima, con perdite calcolate tra i 500000 e un milione di soldati morti.
> *Capisco che c'è chi vede gli americani come Satana in terra, ma non prendiamo solo quello che fa comodo.*



Non si devono considerare gli americani Satana in terra ma nemmeno lodarli a prescindere dal loro operato.
Per alcuni pare che la civiltà su questo pianeta l’abbiamo portata loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Crimine di guerra "ma con buone intenzioni".... Fatti un favore, non tornare sull'argomento, é meglio credimi.


 Beh la storia va contestualizzata, non è possibile giudicare fatti storici avvenuti in un determinato periodo con il pensiero odierno altrimenti si finisce per partorire le idiozie del cancel culture di quelli che sfasciano le statue ecc.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, mi sembra che tu non abbia capito ciò che voglio dire, sto cercando di far capire la netta differenza tra l'olocausto ed il bombardamento atomico di Hiroshima e Nagasaki, due fatti estremamente diversi.

Uccidere un numero ( x) di Giapponesi con le atomiche non era parte di un progetto di sterminio atto a cancellare i Giapponesi dalla terra.
poi si può ragionare se il Giappone si sarebbe arreso comunque, se le bombe hanno davvero risparmiato anche più morti, se sono state usate per sperimentare, per far paura ai russi, per far arrendere il Giappone, per non coinvolgere i russi nella guerra e quindi evitare che si prendano fette di territorio etc.

Sulla piena conoscenza degli effetti, non ne era totalmente al corrente neanche il presidente Truman, (Che tra l'altro non si trovava nemmeno negli USA ma era impegnato con la conferenza di Postdam, fino ai primi di Agosto '45) al quale la bomba venne presentata come un ordigno dalle capacità distruttive enormi senza considerare altro. Il primo test atomico venne condotto verso la metà del luglio 1945, la bomba venne utilizzata la prima volta neanche venti giorni dopo, i primi di agosto.
Non c'era neanche un rapporto finale sul test trinity che venne utilizzata la bomba.

Tant'è che dopo i militari americani per nascondere gli effetti radioattivi, divenuti palesi nei giorni successivi, tentarono di effettuare una campagna di disinformazione per evitare che all'opinione pubblica arrivasse la percezione che la bomba avesse effetti simili a quelli di un arma chimica (vietate dalla legge internazionale già allora).


----------



## Riccardo88 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> So tutto, sono informato. Se la sono voluta ed è giusto così.
> Nazionalismo criminale di una nazione che storicamente non esiste.
> Mi fanno ridere tanto questi qui. Io parlo di storia dell’Ucraina e non dell’Ucraina nazione sovrana di oggi. Lo specifico prima che le groupie di zelensky mo attacchino.
> 
> ...


Ha appena fatto leggere questo messaggio a mia moglie (di Krivoy Rog, russofona). Mi racconta che diversamente da leggende metropolitane, i fatti raccontano che solo a Mosca ci sono 250mila ucraini che vivono lì per lavoro, molti ucraini (compresa la sorella di mia moglie) che a Mosca ci andavano e ritornavano regolarmente per business o tenere corsi in tutti questi anni.
Non starai confondendo la VISA del Donbass?
Quando ho richiesto la Visa Ucraina, mi è stato chiesto se ho mai ricevuto una Visa di Donetsk.
Nel caso avessi ricevuto una Visa dal Donetsk, a me straniero non avrebbero permesso di ottenere una Visa Ucraina, ma sarei potuto rimanere lì al massimo 3 mesi, poi sarei potuto ritornare fra altri 3 mesi.
Ad alcuni cantanti italiani che erano stati assunti dai separatisti per fare concerti in Crimea e Donbass, non è stato permesso di entrare in Ucraina.
La mia lei ha la nonna russa e altri parenti russi, si rifiuta di parlare ucraino perché il russo è la sua lingua. Questa legge (farsa) sull'eliminazione della lingua russa non viene mai applicata, dovrebbero multare il 90% della popolazione in alcune città. A Krivoy Rog TUTTI parlano russo, cosa che ho visto da 4 anni.
Chi non ci crede, una volta finito il conflitto, può andare a farsi un giro da quelle parti e vedere con i propri occhi la situazione.
Zelenski spesso parla in russo, anche in TV, ci sono interviste in rete.
Altro che eliminazione del russo, ufficialmente solo uno screzio agli invasori, in pratica un bel nulla.


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2022)

OCCUPATA DAI RUSSI LA CITTADINA DI SLAVUTYCH E RAPITO IL SINDACO. I RESIDENTI IN PIAZZA A PROTESTARE CONTRO GLI OCCUPANTI


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il bombardamento atomico del Giappone non è mai servito alla resa, perché il paese era già in procinto di farlo, visto che non aveva più risorse per continuare il conflitto, e Hirohito si stava già esprimendo in tal senso.
> 
> Il bombardamento aveva ben altre finalità, ed era un messaggio chiaro all’Unione Sovietica, che era il vero nemico agli occhi di Truman, e che si stava apprestando ad espandersi di nuovo in estremo oriente, preparando il terreno di scontro per quella che sarà la Guerra di Corea.
> 
> ...



Probabilmente è un mix delle due cose, le forze armate giapponesi non volevano assolutamente arrendersi, vi sono le testimonianze dei membri del gabinetto di guerra giapponese. Per la resa serviva l'unanimità, bastava un no per far saltare qualunque accordo di pace. Pensa che alcuni militari pensavano addirittura ad un colpo di stato per evitare la resa.

Poi si anche gli altri fattori hanno spinto gli americani all'utilizzo della bomba, ma onestamente credo che avrebbero raggiunto lo stesso risultato compiendo altri bombardamenti incendiari devastanti come già fecero durante il conflitto.
Considera che al tempo moltissime abitazioni giapponesi erano ancora in legno, immagina gli effetti dei bombardamenti incendiari...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin è da abbattere in qualche modo ma non si deve ignorare che gli USA hanno sempre fatto passare per altruismo tutto quello che era solo cura dei propri interessi.
> Coprendosi dietro nobili apparenze hanno commesso nefandezze senza pagarne conseguenze reali.


Certo che Putin va tirato giù al più presto, sena SE e senza MA. 
Ma la narrazione che non si sapevano gli effetti e che fosse fatto a fin di bene sono fesserie abominevoli, hanno cancellato 2 città e la maggior parte della loro popolazione. Non esiste nessuna giustificazione, è stato genocidio al solo scopo di dimostrare che erano i più feroci. Questo proprio non lo sopporto, mi sale il sangue al cervello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ha appena fatto leggere questo messaggio a mia moglie (di Krivoy Rog, russofona). Mi racconta che diversamente da leggende metropolitane, i fatti raccontano che solo a Mosca ci sono 250mila ucraini che vivono lì per lavoro, molti ucraini (compresa la sorella di mia moglie) che a Mosca ci andavano e ritornavano regolarmente per business o tenere corsi in tutti questi anni.
> Non starai confondendo la VISA del Donbass?
> Quando ho richiesto la Visa Ucraina, mi è stato chiesto se ho mai ricevuto una Visa di Donetsk.
> Nel caso avessi ricevuto una Visa dal Donetsk, a me straniero non avrebbero permesso di ottenere una Visa Ucraina, ma sarei potuto rimanere lì al massimo 3 mesi, poi sarei potuto ritornare fra altri 3 mesi.
> ...


Tra l'altro la famosa serie TV che ha come protagonista Zelensky che diventa presidente dell'ucraina fu criticata perché in lingua russa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo che Putin va tirato giù al più presto, sena SE e senza MA.
> Ma la narrazione che non si sapevano gli effetti e che fosse fatto a fin di bene sono fesserie abominevoli, hanno cancellato 2 città e la maggior parte della loro popolazione. Non esiste nessuna giustificazione, è stato genocidio al solo scopo di dimostrare che erano i più feroci. Questo proprio non lo sopporto, mi sale il sangue al cervello.


Non è narrazione e ne fesserie è storia, leggi il mio precedente post.
A fin di bene? Ma per chi? A fin di bene per gli americani, che vuol dire a fin di bene? Credi gli importasse qualcosa dei giapponesi a quel punto? 

Più di 200.000 morti con i bombardamenti incendiari sul Giappone e poco più di quella cifra con le atomiche, gli effetti mortali sulla popolazione sono stati gli stessi. 
Non è che siccome uno è un bombardamento atomico e l'altro con bombe incendiarie allora è meno gravoso eh, si tratta sempre di colpire città con civili.

Agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica odierna se il Giappone si fosse arreso dopo altri 4-5 bombardamenti incendiari sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Il numero dei morti sarebbe stato quello più o meno e le devastazioni anche.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

@Darren Marshall perdonami ma ti chiedo - oltre le tue ricostruzioni storiche condivisibili o meno - quale ritieni sia in sintesi la soluzione migliore per arrivare a fermare la guerra in corso? 
Credo che a tutti noi in questo momento interessi solo evitare una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Darren Marshall perdonami ma ti chiedo - oltre le tue ricostruzioni storiche condivisibili o meno - quale ritieni sia in sintesi la soluzione migliore per arrivare a fermare la guerra in corso?
> Credo che a tutti noi in questo momento interessi solo evitare una guerra mondiale.


La soluzione migliore sarebbe che L'Ucraina cedesse Donbas e Crimea alla Russia in cambio la Russia deve assicurare di non intervenire più nelle vicende interne ucraine. L'Ucraina per evitare ulteriori ingerenze russe assumerà la neutralità ovviamente per evitare che questa neutralità significhi via libera ai russi tra qualche anno essa deve essere garantita da qualche altra nazione o da un organo internazionale.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La soluzione migliore sarebbe che L'Ucraina cedesse Donbas e Crimea alla Russia in cambio la Russia deve assicurare di non intervenire più nelle vicende interne ucraine. L'Ucraina per evitare ulteriori ingerenze russe assumerà la neutralità ovviamente per evitare che questa neutralità significhi via libera ai russi tra qualche anno essa deve essere garantita da qualche altra nazione o da un organo internazionale.



Mi trovi d’accordo. Qualcosa alla Russia ora occorre cederla per fermare la guerra.

OT siamo due vecchi utenti di questo forum…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*@Ringhio8, accetta le opinioni di tutti e metti sul serio in ignore chi ti infastidisce.
Grazie.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi trovi d’accordo. Qualcosa alla Russia ora occorre cederla per fermare la guerra.


È inevitabile, e sarebbe comunque una vittoria per gli ucraini mantenere più o meno lo status Quo alla fine, dato che quelle zone di fatto non le controllano più da anni. 
Visti i presupposti iniziali, dove rischiavano di perdere sostanzialmente l'indipendenza politica sarebbe un buon compromesso.

Ora bisogna capire quanto siano disposti a fare questo passo gli ucraini e quanto siano disposti i russi a guadagnare così poco dopo aver messo su un pandemonio del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky potrebbe apparire in video alla cerimonia per gli Oscar 2022
> 
> Lo riporta il sito del Corriere della Sera.



Beh, ci mancherebbe... è il suo habitat originale...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È inevitabile, e sarebbe comunque una vittoria per gli ucraini mantenere più o meno lo status Quo alla fine, dato che quelle zone di fatto non le controllano più da anni.
> Visti i presupposti iniziali, dove rischiavano di perdere sostanzialmente l'indipendenza politica sarebbe un buon compromesso.
> 
> *Ora bisogna capire quanto siano disposti a fare questo passo gli ucraini e quanto siano disposti i russi a guadagnare così poco dopo aver messo su un pandemonio del genere.*



Su questo devono lavorare i leader Nato per far passare la soluzione. Non devono buttare benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, ci mancherebbe... è il suo habitat originale...



Peccato che Sanremo ci sia già stato


----------



## sunburn (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è narrazione e ne fesserie è storia, leggi il mio precedente post.
> A fin di bene? Ma per chi? A fin di bene per gli americani, che vuol dire a fin di bene? Credi gli importasse qualcosa dei giapponesi a quel punto?
> 
> Più di 200.000 morti con i bombardamenti incendiari sul Giappone e poco più di quella cifra con le atomiche, gli effetti mortali sulla popolazione sono stati gli stessi.
> ...


Partiamo dal punto condiviso: l’utilizzo delle bombe atomiche è stato un crimine. E su questo ok.

Per quanto riguarda le 200mila e passa vittime, sai benissimo che si tratta delle vittime dirette. Limitarsi a questo dato è come dire che le vittime dell’incidente di Chernobyl son state poche decine.

Poi sul fatto che non fossero a conoscenza degli effetti non sono d’accordo. 
In primo luogo, se non ricordo male, nel dibattito antecedente c’erano persino scienziati che temevano che un’esplosione nucleare potesse poi generare una reazione a catena che avrebbe potuto bruciare tutta o buona parte dell’atmosfera(mi si perdoni il linguaggio non tecnico, ma il concetto era questo). 
In secondo luogo, Truman fece un discorso per giustificare quell’attacco, cosa che non si faceva per ogni normale bombardamento. Quindi era perfettamente consapevole della devastazione di quell’attacco.

Sul confronto con l’Olocausto, dal punto di vista folle e criminale della Germania nazista, gli Ebrei rappresentavano un pericolo per la sopravvivenza della Germania. Quindi, sempre dal loro punto di vista folle e criminale, non era una cosa fine a se stessa. 
In guerra, tutti i criminali hanno sempre trovato una “giustificazione” per le loro azioni. Se prendiamo per buone le “giustificazioni” date da Churchill per Dresda, Hitler per l’Olocausto, Truman per Hiroshima e Nagasaki ecc allora vale tutto e son stati tutti Santi. Io, invece, penso che noi abbiamo il dovere di non dar credito a tali giustificazioni e di condannare senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal punto condiviso: l’utilizzo delle bombe atomiche è stato un crimine. E su questo ok.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le 200mila e passa vittime, sai benissimo che si tratta delle vittime dirette. Limitarsi a questo dato è come dire che le vittime dell’incidente di Chernobyl son state poche decine.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ha appena fatto leggere questo messaggio a mia moglie (di Krivoy Rog, russofona). Mi racconta che diversamente da leggende metropolitane, i fatti raccontano che solo a Mosca ci sono 250mila ucraini che vivono lì per lavoro, molti ucraini (compresa la sorella di mia moglie) che a Mosca ci andavano e ritornavano regolarmente per business o tenere corsi in tutti questi anni.
> Non starai confondendo la VISA del Donbass?
> Quando ho richiesto la Visa Ucraina, mi è stato chiesto se ho mai ricevuto una Visa di Donetsk.
> Nel caso avessi ricevuto una Visa dal Donetsk, a me straniero non avrebbero permesso di ottenere una Visa Ucraina, ma sarei potuto rimanere lì al massimo 3 mesi, poi sarei potuto ritornare fra altri 3 mesi.
> ...


Parlo di gente di Odessa, stessa cosa mi conferma la portinaia dell’ufficio dove lavoro. Da anni osteggiano le parti a maggioranza russa. Altro che leggende metropolitane. Nel 2014 la situazione era invivibile


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la famosa serie TV che ha come protagonista Zelensky che diventa presidente dell'ucraina fu criticata perché in lingua russa.


Si e infatti si fa di tutto per non riconoscere il russo lingua ufficiale 
Il nazionalismo è tremendo in Ucraina


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Boh, trovo impossibile nel 2022 sentire giustificare anche solo in parte l'utilizzo dell'atomica.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La soluzione migliore sarebbe che L'Ucraina cedesse Donbas e Crimea alla Russia in cambio la Russia deve assicurare di non intervenire più nelle vicende interne ucraine. L'Ucraina per evitare ulteriori ingerenze russe assumerà la neutralità ovviamente per evitare che questa neutralità significhi via libera ai russi tra qualche anno essa deve essere garantita da qualche altra nazione o da un organo internazionale.


Concordo.
L’Onu faccia da garante


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal punto condiviso: l’utilizzo delle bombe atomiche è stato un crimine. E su questo ok.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le 200mila e passa vittime, sai benissimo che si tratta delle vittime dirette. Limitarsi a questo dato è come dire che le vittime dell’incidente di Chernobyl son state poche decine.
> 
> ...


Post perfetto.
Questo ci fa capire come si facciano sempre 2 pesi e 2 misure in base al pensiero che più conviene


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal punto condiviso: l’utilizzo delle bombe atomiche è stato un crimine. E su questo ok.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le 200mila e passa vittime, sai benissimo che si tratta delle vittime dirette. Limitarsi a questo dato è come dire che le vittime dell’incidente di Chernobyl son state poche decine.
> 
> ...



Truman sapeva si trattasse di un arma molto potente, ma non era uno scienziato. Il primo test atomico della storia è stato fatto il 16 Luglio 1945, la prima bomba venne utilizzata il 6 Agosto. 
La tempistica da se fa capire come difficilmente soprattutto all'epoca dato che so trattava di un qualcosa di mai visto fossero a conoscenza di tutto.

A riprova di ciò, la campagna disinformativa americana DOPO i bombardamenti sulle città, quando divennero evidenti gli effetti radioattivi del fallout. 
Questo perché temevano che tali effetti potessero essere condotti ad una violazione della legge internazionale sulle armi chimiche.
Tentarono in tutti i modi di nascondere gli effetti radioattivi delle atomiche, ma ovviamente a lungo andare fu impossibile.

Quello che voglio fare capire io è che per il tempo l'atomica fu un crimine tanto quanto i bombardamenti incendiari che causarono altrettanti morti e soprattutto si tratta di atti di guerra, per mio modo di vedere impossibili da paragonare con l'organizzazione criminale e selettiva finalizzata a far sparire una intera popolazione dalla faccia della terra.

Per il resto fosse per me, le armi atomiche dovrebbero essere bandite e considerate illegali. Pazzesco lo siano quelle chimiche e non quelle nucleari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Truman sapeva si trattasse di un arma molto potente, ma non era uno scienziato. Il primo test atomico della storia è stato fatto il 16 Luglio 1945, la prima bomba venne utilizzata il 6 Agosto.
> La tempistica da se fa capire come difficilmente soprattutto all'epoca dato che so trattava di un qualcosa di mai visto fossero a conoscenza di tutto.*
> 
> A riprova di ciò, la campagna disinformativa americana DOPO i bombardamenti sulle città, quando divennero evidenti gli effetti radioattivi del fallout.
> ...


Facciamo finta che davvero non lo sapesse, cosa a cui non credo neanche per scherzo ma vabbè, secondi te se fossero invece stati a conoscenza fin da subito degli effetti pensi non l'avrebbero lanciata?


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2022)

DOPO DUE SETTIMANE DI ASSENZA RIAPPARE IN TV (non in diretta però) IL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA SHOIGU


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal punto condiviso: l’utilizzo delle bombe atomiche è stato un crimine. E su questo ok.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le 200mila e passa vittime, sai benissimo che si tratta delle vittime dirette. Limitarsi a questo dato è come dire che le vittime dell’incidente di Chernobyl son state poche decine.
> 
> ...


Comunque dopo Hiroshima e Nagasaki sono state fatte esplodere almeno 2000 bombe nucleari sul pianeta (in terra, sott'acqua e nei cieli). Almeno nei test ufficiali, non ufficialmente ne saranno esplose altrettante. Una bomba atomica non rappresenta un disastro nucleare come Chernobyl o Fukujima, altrimenti saremo già tutti defunti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Facciamo finta che davvero non lo sapesse, cosa a cui non credo neanche per scherzo ma vabbè, secondi te se fossero invece stati a conoscenza fin da subito degli effetti pensi non l'avrebbero lanciata?


L'avrebbero lanciata comunque, per loro meglio sacrificare civili giapponesi che altri americani per invadere il Giappone. Ovviamente secondo il loro punto di vista.


----------



## Sam (26 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Nì, è vero che le due atomiche furono un messaggio per l'Urss, *ma ho letto anche in svariate fonti che i giapponesi avevano tutta l'intenzione di combattere fino alla fine, trascinati dalle frange più aggressive dell'esercito*. Addirittura dopo la prima bomba non erano sicuri di arrendersi, pensando che gli americani ne avessero prodotta solo una, solo quando capirono che potevano produrne parecchie si arresero. Senza bombe gli americani avrebbero dovuto invadere il Giappone e occupare isola dopo isola, stile Iwo Jima, con perdite calcolate tra i 500000 e un milione di soldati morti.


Questo è vero e riguarda i generali del gabinetto di Guerra.
Ma al di là della mera idea, c'era ben poco da continuare. Il Giappone non aveva più risorse petrolifere, la sua marina era oramai a pezzi (che era il vero punto di forza, la terza al mondo) dopo anni di combattimenti contro la Royal Navy e la US Navy (rispettivamente la prima e la seconda marina), e l'esercito completamente sbaragliato.
Inoltre, Hirohito ormai non voleva più continuare.

Il Giappone era ormai caduto, non c'era più niente per cui combattere. Probabilmente la guerra non sarebbe finita, di fatto, l'8 Agosto con il bombardamento di Nagasaki, ma il paese era comunque andato.

Gli americani bombardarono solo perché temevano che con quella che sarà la dichiarazione di guerra dell'URSS al Giappone, ci potesse essere il rischio dell'invasione militare del paese e della sua sovietizzazione.

La resistenza dell'esercito giapponese era solo la giustificazione che serviva per sganciare le bombe.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Capisco che c'è chi vede gli americani come Satana in terra, ma non prendiamo solo quello che fa comodo.


Io non li vedo come Satana in terra, ti sbagli.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è un mix delle due cose, le forze armate giapponesi non volevano assolutamente arrendersi, vi sono le testimonianze dei membri del gabinetto di guerra giapponese. Per la resa serviva l'unanimità, bastava un no per far saltare qualunque accordo di pace. Pensa che alcuni militari pensavano addirittura ad un colpo di stato per evitare la resa.


Questo è vero, e tra l'altro anche comprensibile visto che la resa incondizionata è la più infame da imporre, ma il punto è che tanto le risorse erano finite. E un paese in guerra che non ha più risorse né tanto meno accesso ad esse è un paese che non può più continuare a combattere.
Il punto era che Truman non voleva più perdere tempo perché voleva evitare che Stalin si prendesse una fetta della torta più grossa di quella che Roosevelt aveva concordato di dare a Jalta.


----------



## vota DC (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non è quello che ho scritto. Io ho detto che valuto l'utilizzo delle atomiche sul Giappone come un crimine, perché sostanzialmente utilizzate su città inermi.
> Non ho detto che gli americani sono stati degli angeli, ho affermato l'esatto contrario.
> 
> Ho sottolineato l'enorme differenza sia morale, sia soprattutto a livello giuridico di commettere un crimine di guerra tra un crimine con finalità belliche ed un altro con finalità puramente criminali.
> ...


Prima delle bombe atomiche gli americani hanno bombardato sia in Germania che Giappone che Italia esclusivamente i quartieri residenziali piuttosto che le fabbriche perché pensavano già al dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo è vero e riguarda i generali del gabinetto di Guerra.
> Ma al di là della mera idea, c'era ben poco da continuare. Il Giappone non aveva più risorse petrolifere, la sua marina era oramai a pezzi (che era il vero punto di forza, la terza al mondo) dopo anni di combattimenti contro la Royal Navy e la US Navy (rispettivamente la prima e la seconda marina), e l'esercito completamente sbaragliato.
> Inoltre, Hirohito ormai non voleva più continuare.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, però una cosa. Il Giappone era sostanzialmente già sconfitto, ma senza atomiche c'era il rischio di doverlo invadere via terra per farli arrendere, e lì si sarebbe scatenata una guerriglia, uno scenario sanguinoso per gli americani che hanno voluto evitare. Oltre che come dici tu, rischiare di dover dividere il Giappone come accaduto per la Germania, dato che i sovietici avrebbero potuto invadere anche loro il Giappone.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, ci mancherebbe... è il suo habitat originale...


infatti, l'unica cosa per cui non è da criticare.

certo poi vedere Mila Kunis fare un monologo sulla politica internazionale...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è narrazione e ne fesserie è storia, leggi il mio precedente post.
> A fin di bene? Ma per chi? A fin di bene per gli americani, che vuol dire a fin di bene? Credi gli importasse qualcosa dei giapponesi a quel punto?
> 
> Più di 200.000 morti con i bombardamenti incendiari sul Giappone e poco più di quella cifra con le atomiche, gli effetti mortali sulla popolazione sono stati gli stessi.
> ...



Ho letto anche i post precedenti, quelli sulle bombe atomiche.

Mi spiace ma la tua visione secondo me è altamente scorretta, l'uso delle atomiche sul Giappone non ammette giustificazioni di sorta. Inutile dire che "con quelle si è posto fine alla guerra e magari si sono evitate altre morti", e con ciò facendo, minimizzarne l'effetto.

E' stato il gesto simbolico ad essere disgustoso e inaccettabile. E' stato un genocidio bello e buono, fatto in piena coscienza. Due, non una, a distanza di giorni, dopo aver constatato l'abominio.

Perché siamo rimasti inorriditi di fronte alle immagini delle esecuzioni perpetrate da quelli dell'ISIS?

Perché condite da superflua violenza, spettacolarizzate e fatte ricorrendo a strumenti barbarici, come la decapitazione. Non bastava un colpo alla testa? No, perché sarebbe stato troppo "normale". La decapitazione dà tutta un'altra sensazione, ti trasmette terrore.

Pari pari lo stesso scopo di quelle atomiche, incutere terrore. Conoscendo gli ammerigani, loro non vedevano l'ora di utilizzarle dopo essersele, come al solito, fatte costruire grazie all'ingegno degli altri.

Sganciare delle atomiche sulla popolazione civile con un first strike è stato uno dei punti più bassi raggiunti dal genere umano.


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

*Il caro carburanti è costato in soli 6 mesi agli italiani oltre 9 miliardi per i maggiori costi di rifornimento alle auto.
Nello stesso periodo lo Stato ha incassato oltre 25 miliardi a titolo di Iva e accise su benzina e gasolio.*


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

praticamente lo stato ha pagato una finanziaria grazie alle pompe di benzina e 9 miliardi in culo agli italiani...


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:

"Colpiti 117 siti militari nelle ultime 24 ore tra cui il comando dell'aeronautica a Vinnitsa, un deposito di carburante a Mykolaev, un deposito di armi-munizioni nella regione di Zhytomyr, un sistema di difesa missilistico S-300"*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il caro carburanti è costato in soli 6 mesi agli italiani oltre 9 miliardi per i maggiori costi di rifornimento alle auto.
> Nello stesso periodo lo Stato ha incassato oltre 25 miliardi a titolo di Iva e accise su benzina e gasolio.*


e Cinculani continua a ripetere che i rincari sono insensati, siamo curnuti e mazziati


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

allucinante comunque il bluff energetico di ieri con Biden e Draghi
solo l'Italia prende 29 miliardi di metri cubi dalla Russia, gli Stati Uniti promettono 15 miliardi di metri cubi da suddividere per tutta l'Europa nei prossimi due inverni
tralasciando che vorranno essere pagati sicuramente in dollari, mentre ora polemizzano con Putin che per la prima volta richiederà rubli e fino ad ora ci stava facendo un favore accettando euro
il 99% dell'informazione italiana plaude...

a pieno regime dal 2024 potrebbero arrivare 50 miliardi metri cubi dagli USA, solo la Germania necessita di 46 miliardi

è un bluff totale, non puoi assolutamente rimpiazzare il gas russo con quello americano
oltre al problema delle infrastrutture, è semplice matematica


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

*Biden incontra a Varsavia due ministri ucraini: ministro della Difesa e degli Esteri, insieme agli omologhi colleghi del governo americano*


ormai la capitale polacca è il buen retiro dei politici e oligarchi ucraini
e pensare che poche settimane fa c'era la lotta durata anni tra la Polonia e la Commissione europea su migranti respinti, giustizia non indipendente, omosessuali discriminati, mass media controllati etc
tutto l'euroscetticismo è svanito sotto il tappeto, ora la Polonia è utilissima e va elogiata come alleato principale
deposito principale di sfollati ucraini e falco NATO con postazioni USA


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'avrebbero lanciata comunque, per loro meglio sacrificare civili giapponesi che altri americani per invadere il Giappone. Ovviamente secondo il loro punto di vista.


Quindi secondo il punto di vista dei nazisti era giusto uccidere gli ebrei e e secondo il punto di vista russo è giusto invadere l’ucraina.
Quale è il punto di vista giusto?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'avrebbero lanciata comunque, per loro meglio sacrificare civili giapponesi che altri americani per invadere il Giappone. Ovviamente secondo il loro punto di vista.


Dunque di cosa li stai giustificando?


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

mappa aggiornata



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden incontra a Varsavia due ministri ucraini: ministro della Difesa e degli Esteri, insieme agli omologhi colleghi del governo americano*



Ma è ancora in giro per l'Europa ad accendere micce questo? Quando torna nel suo ospizio alla Casa Bianca?

Quindi il gran discorso annunciato in pompa magna ieri dalla Casa Bianca è saltato o lo fa in Polonia?


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma è ancora in giro per l'Europa ad accendere micce questo? Quando torna nel suo ospizio alla Casa Bianca?
> 
> Quindi il gran discorso annunciato in pompa magna ieri dalla Casa Bianca saltato o lo fa in Polonia?


parlerà a Varsavia dalle 18, senza fuso orario

spoiler: quelli del mondo libero vs Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> parlerà a Varsavia dalle 18, senza fuso orario



Mmh, non bene...


----------



## vota DC (26 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mappa aggiornata


Ma la centrale di Zapocosa non è stata presa a inizio marzo? Forse hanno la centrale ma non la città perché è come gli aeroporti....l'aeroporto di Trieste in realtà è a 40 chilometri di distanza e si trova nel comune di Ronchi dei Legionari.....che è persino sotto Gorizia!


----------



## Andris (26 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma la centrale di Zapocosa non è stata presa a inizio marzo? Forse hanno la centrale ma non la città perché è come gli aeroporti....l'aeroporto di Trieste in realtà è a 40 chilometri di distanza e si trova nel comune di Ronchi dei Legionari.....che è persino sotto Gorizia!


sì, la centrale ma non la città

ieri sono usciti i generali russi in conferenza con una mappa gigante


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo il punto di vista dei nazisti era giusto uccidere gli ebrei e e secondo il punto di vista russo è giusto invadere l’ucraina.
> Quale è il punto di vista giusto?



A quanto pare ci sono punti di vista buoni e giusti e altri cattivi e sbagliati. Chi decide come classificarli?
Chi è più prepotente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*



Prima dell’art. 5 della NATO esiste il buon senso e Biden non ne dimostra per niente. Invece di lavorare per la pace mostra i muscoli.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Marzo 2022)

È inevitabile che la Nato intervenga in caso di invasione o attacco a paesi membri. La speranza è non solo che la Russia non invada altri stati, ma che a breve capisca che non puó vincere questa guerra di invasione.
Gli ucraini stanno lottando con orgoglio e onore.. vedono la propria terra martoriata da missili russi, vedono atrocitá commesse sulle proprie famiglie.. ma stanno resistendo e sconfiggendo il nemico. La russia non puó vincere.. bisogna solo trovare il modo di far tornare indietro i russi con una sconfitta vendibile in patria come vittoria. Il punto è questo. Zelensky sta orgogliosamente guidando il suo popolo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> È inevitabile che la Nato intervenga in caso di invasione o attacco a paesi membri. La speranza è non solo che la Russia non invada altri stati, ma che a breve capisca che non puó vincere questa guerra di invasione.
> Gli ucraini stanno lottando con orgoglio e onore.. vedono la propria terra martoriata da missili russi, vedono atrocitá commesse sulle proprie famiglie.. ma stanno resistendo e sconfiggendo il nemico. La russia non puó vincere.. bisogna solo trovare il modo di far tornare indietro i russi con una sconfitta vendibile in patria come vittoria. Il punto è questo. Zelensky sta orgogliosamente guidando il suo popolo.



Se la Russia si ”accontenta“ del Donbass la pace deve essere siglata per evitare guai peggiori per tutti, non solo per l’Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Biden: "Questi eventi hanno cambiato l'intero XXI secolo. Resteremo al fianco dell'Ucraina fino alla fine, fino alla sua vittoria."*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Questi eventi hanno cambiato l'intero XXI secolo. Resteremo al fianco dell'Ucraina fino alla fine, fino alla sua vittoria."*



Ma questo vuole la pace o istiga alla guerra?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*


aspettiamoci un attacco """misterioso""" in polonia nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma questo vuole la pace o istiga alla guerra?


pretende la guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> aspettiamoci un attacco """misterioso""" in polonia nei prossimi giorni.



Me che dici? Ma quando mai gli USA hanno usato questi mezzi?


----------



## DMC (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma questo vuole la pace o istiga alla guerra?


Secondo te? All'altro presidente hanno dato il nobel per la pace. Dopo chissa' quanti civili uccisi da droni in giro per l'Asia e l'Africa, compresi quei famosi 41 civili durante un funerale... Questi sono i tizi a capo dell'esercito piu' micidiale della storia.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> pretende la guerra.



Certo, tanto a rischiare sono gli altri.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Questi eventi hanno cambiato l'intero XXI secolo. Resteremo al fianco dell'Ucraina fino alla fine, fino alla sua vittoria."*



Ok, te ne scapperai con le pive nel sacco come in Afghanistan.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Secondo te? All'altro presidente hanno dato il nobel per la pace. Dopo chissa' quanti civili uccisi da droni in giro per l'Asia e l'Africa, compresi quei famosi 41 civili durante un funerale... Questi sono i tizi a capo dell'esercito piu' micidiale della storia.



È palese che cerca lo scontro. Purtroppo noi siamo una colonia USA e pure di seconda scelta.


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2022)

L ARABIA SAUDITA ANNUNCIA UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE IN YEMEN.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L ARABIA SAUDITA ANNUNCIA UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE IN YEMEN.



Solo stamattina hanno detto "vogliamo la pace"


----------



## Swaitak (26 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L ARABIA SAUDITA ANNUNCIA UN'OPERAZIONE MILITARE IN YEMEN.


ora c'è la moda di addolcire i nomi degli attacchi


----------



## Swaitak (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*


Non mi piacciono questi intrallazzi tra polacchi,ucraini ed il vecchiazzo.. chissa se hanno tramato un finto attacco alla Polonia nei vari incontri


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*


beh anche perchè in caso contrario sarebbe carta straccia...è grave anche che debba rassicurarci


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non mi piacciono questi intrallazzi tra polacchi,ucraini ed il vecchiazzo.. chissa se hanno tramato un finto attacco alla Polonia nei vari incontri


ma no..io almeno non credo proprio

in realtà credo che sia l'Europa che sta tirando per la giacchetta gli USA e loro è per questo che hanno alzato un pò il tiro a livello mediatico..tipo le dichiarazioni di ieri sul nucleare


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare ci sono punti di vista buoni e giusti e altri cattivi e sbagliati. Chi decide come classificarli?
> Chi è più prepotente?


Esatto. Non si capisce come funziona…


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Articolo 5 NATO è sacro per gli USA. Intervento immediato in caso di attacco a Polonia o altro alleato."*


Ci siamo quasi dai…


----------



## DMC (26 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È palese che cerca lo scontro. Purtroppo noi siamo una colonia USA e pure di seconda scelta.


Sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio, essere un loro alleato o non esserlo. Di certo essere nella loro lista nera e' terribile.

Come sarebbe esserlo in quella di qualsiasi altra potenza, ovviamente


----------



## DMC (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo stamattina hanno detto "vogliamo la pace"


Fanno la pace alla romana


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio, essere un loro alleato o non esserlo. Di certo essere nella loro lista nera e' terribile.
> 
> Come sarebbe esserlo in quella di qualsiasi altra potenza, ovviamente


se non sei con loro sei solo..

pensa in questo momento non fossimo nella NATO..qualche timore che la Russia potesse farsi strane idee non si può negare che verrebbe

uno potrebbe dire che potremmo essere alleati anche a qualcun altro rispetto a loro..tipo la Cina o appunto la Russia...e io dico per carità di Dio...


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se non sei con loro sei solo..
> 
> pensa in questo momento non fossimo nella NATO..qualche timore che la Russia potesse farsi strane idee non si può negare che verrebbe
> 
> uno potrebbe dire che potremmo essere alleati anche a qualcun altro rispetto a loro..tipo la Cina o appunto la Russia...e io dico per carità di Dio...



Ma domanda. Se non fossimo alleati degli Usa perché la Russia dovrebbe farci guerra? Perche' giocano a Risiko e tra una pausa e l' altra gli viene voglia di fare una guerra ad uno a caso?


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma domanda. Se non fossimo alleati degli Usa perché la Russia dovrebbe farci guerra. Perche' giocano a Risiko e tra una pausa e l' altra gli viene voglia di fare una guerra ad uno a caso?


beh..diciamo che mi sento piu sicuro ad essere alleato agli USA..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Biden ai rifugiati ucraini in Polonia: "Putin macellaio".*


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh..diciamo che mi sento piu sicuro ad essere alleato agli USA..



Ahh ok.Io comunque non ti avevo chiesto di chi vuoi essere alleato, ma perché la Russia dovrebbe attaccarci. Ah, già Putin il folleQuesti russi sociopatici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden ai rifugiati ucraini in Polonia: "Putin macellaio".*



Boh, in queste situazioni mondiali burrascose vorrei solo un po' di saggezza ed equilibrio, anche verbale, da colui che detiene la carica più potente del mondo.

Poi che Putin sia un macellaio o un serial killer possiamo scriverlo noi poveri pirla anche cento volte sul forum, ma queste frasi continuamente buttate a caso dal presidente USA in un momento di esclation pericolosissima... boh, per me tutto questo non è né ragionevole, né saggio
Non esiste proprio altro modo di esprimersi per condannare duramente in pubblico gli atti di Putin?


----------



## __king george__ (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boh, in queste situazioni mondiali burrascose vorrei solo un po' di saggezza ed equilibrio, anche verbale, da colui che detiene la carica più potente del mondo.
> 
> Poi che Putin sia un macellaio o un serial killer possiamo scriverlo noi poveri pirla anche cento volte sul forum, ma queste frasi continuamente buttate a caso dal presidente USA in un momento di esclation pericolosissima... boh, per me tutto questo non è né ragionevole, né saggio.
> Non esiste proprio altro modo di condannare gli atti di Putin?


effettivamente fa strano anche a me..forse questo poteva evitarlo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boh, in queste situazioni mondiali burrascose vorrei solo un po' di saggezza ed equilibrio, anche verbale, da colui che detiene la carica più potente del mondo.
> 
> Poi che Putin sia un macellaio o un serial killer possiamo scriverlo noi poveri pirla anche cento volte sul forum, ma queste frasi continuamente buttate a caso dal presidente USA in un momento di esclation pericolosissima... boh, per me tutto questo non è né ragionevole, né saggio.
> Non esiste proprio altro modo di condannare gli atti di Putin?


Evidente che il conflitto globale è il risultato sperato da Biden, da Zelensky, probabilmente dal governo polacco...e non solo da loro


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Evidente che il conflitto globale è il risultato sperato da Biden, da Zelensky, probabilmente dal governo polacco...e non solo da loro



Ce la stanno mettendo tutta per fare una guerra. Peccato che dopo nessuno gli potrà dare la colpa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ce la stanno mettendo tutta per fare una guerra. Peccato che dopo nessuno gli potrà dare la colpa.


Lo scontro frontale con Putin è stato praticamente annunciato sin dai primissimi discorsi di Biden da presidente, nessun presidente Usa aveva mai cercato così lo scontro con la Russia, l'amministrazione Biden-Harris ha chiaramente forzato la mano in quel senso da sempre.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Lo scontro frontale con Putin è stato praticamente annunciato sin dai primissimi discorsi di Biden da presidente, nessun presidente Usa aveva mai cercato così lo scontro con la Russia, l'amministrazione Biden-Harris ha chiaramente forzato la mano in quel senso da sempre.



Sarebbe interessante capire perché. Hanno già il nemico pubblico n 1 nella Cina e vanno ad attaccare briga con la Russia. Forse sono dei nostalgici della Guerra Fredda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2022)

*Staff Zelensky:

"Siamo molto delusi dal risultato dei vertici della Nato e dell’Ue.
Ci aspettavamo più coraggio, decisioni più forti. Invece la Nato sembra preoccupata più a non provocare la Russia e ad evitare una escalation del conflitto. Mentre noi abbiamo bisogno di cose molto concrete e siamo costretti a ricordarvelo ripetutamente”. *


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante capire perché. Hanno già il nemico pubblico n 1 nella Cina e vanno ad attaccare briga con la Russia. Forse sono dei nostalgici della Guerra Fredda


Credo molto dipenda dagli affari della famiglia Biden in Ucraina che si scontrano con gli interessi russi. Inoltre la Cina è molto più forte e solida della Russia adesso, sarebbe un gigante impossibile da abbattere.
In ogni caso questa, come tutte le guerre, nasce da interessi e battaglie personali, mi fa tenerezza chi ancora parla di "scontro di civiltà", di forme di governo, valori da difendere ecc. Queste sono le balle che propinano ai poveri comuni mortali che sono poi gli unici a scontare i danni delle guerre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff Zelensky:
> 
> "Siamo molto delusi dal risultato dei vertici della Nato e dell’Ue.
> Ci aspettavamo più coraggio, decisioni più forti. Invece la Nato sembra preoccupata più a non provocare la Russia e ad evitare una escalation del conflitto. Mentre noi abbiamo bisogno di cose molto concrete e siamo costretti a ricordarvelo ripetutamente”. *


Si chiama buon senso sottospecie di attori da 4 soldi. Questi ti fan salire il putinismo a forza


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff Zelensky:
> 
> "Siamo molto delusi dal risultato dei vertici della Nato e dell’Ue.
> Ci aspettavamo più coraggio, decisioni più forti. Invece la Nato sembra preoccupata più a non provocare la Russia e ad evitare una escalation del conflitto. Mentre noi abbiamo bisogno di cose molto concrete e siamo costretti a ricordarvelo ripetutamente”. *


Evitare l'escalation adesso è diventata una colpa. Incredibile questo Ridolini con la sua cerchia. Ieri sera a la7 c'era uno dei suoi fedelissimi, è riuscito a irritare perfino la gruber, al suo confronto pure razzi sembrerebbe uno statista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Evitare l'escalation adesso è diventata una colpa. Incredibile questo Ridolini con la sua cerchia. Ieri sera a la7 c'era uno dei suoi fedelissimi, è riuscito a irritare perfino la gruber, al suo confronto pure razzi sembrerebbe uno statista.


Si guarda, ogni volta che twittano qualcosa o aprono la fogna spero sempre più forte che i russi li cancellino.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si guarda, ogni volta che twittano qualcosa o aprono la fogna spero sempre più forte che i russi li cancellino.


A me dispiace molto in questo momento per le due popolazioni che si trovano in mano a questi due personaggi. Chiaro che c'è stato un peccato originale post guerra fredda che non è stato mai risolto, ma ora il problema principale sono questi due esaltati più sleepy Joe che sta godendo della situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dunque di cosa li stai giustificando?


Ma evidentemente non ci capiamo, se qualcuno mi dice che l'olocausto ebraico equivale ai bombardamenti atomici di Hiroshima e Nagasaki sta dicendo una inesattezza. Non sono paragonabili, sono due cose enormemente differenti, semplice.


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Putin è stato il primo a invadere e dopo sono arrivate le reazioni
> 
> e sempre Putin è stato il primo a parlare di nucleare


Sono d’accordo non doveva invadere assolutamente, chi mette a rischio la vita di donne, bambini è uomini non merita neanche di stare al mondo. Però c’è un però: l’America c’è sempre lei di mezzo, era così necessario, anzi è così necessario mettere basi nato in Ukraina? c’è capisco che Putin è un folle, ma l’America allora lo è ancora di più.


----------



## danjr (26 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Evidente che il conflitto globale è il risultato sperato da Biden, da Zelensky, probabilmente dal governo polacco...e non solo da loro


Magari, così per sport, mettiamo dentro anche i russi eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma evidentemente non ci capiamo, se qualcuno mi dice che l'olocausto ebraico equivale ai bombardamenti atomici di Hiroshima e Nagasaki sta dicendo una inesattezza. Non sono paragonabili, sono due cose enormemente differenti, semplice.


Sono 2 fatti diversi, é vero, ma il risultato finale é praticamente lo stesso. Morti, morti e altri morti.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma evidentemente non ci capiamo, se qualcuno mi dice che l'olocausto ebraico equivale ai bombardamenti atomici di Hiroshima e Nagasaki sta dicendo una inesattezza. Non sono paragonabili, sono due cose enormemente differenti, semplice.



Fatti dire che tu hai uno strano concetto della morale. D' altronde se sei filoamericano non condanni due olocausti nucleari ma ci pensa la storia a farlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo non doveva invadere assolutamente, chi mette a rischio la vita di donne, bambini è uomini non merita neanche di stare al mondo. Però c’è un però: l’America c’è sempre lei di mezzo, era così necessario, anzi è così necessario mettere basi nato in Ukraina? c’è capisco che Putin è un folle, ma l’America allora lo è ancora di più.


Ma scusate voi sapete come funziona l'ingresso di una nazione nella NATO? Non è che una mattina il presidente USA si sveglia e dice "Voglio assolutamente quella nazione nella NATO!". Sono le nazioni a fare richiesta di ammissione per entrare nella NATO e per entrarci devi rispettare una serie di termini. 

Tra i quali mi preme sottolineare che c'è quello di: NON AVERE ALCUN TIPO DI CONFLITTO IN CORSO, NEANCHE INTERNO. 

Questo vuol dire che l'Ucraina non sarebbe MAI entrata nella NATO a breve termine, il fatto che ci fosse stato il desiderio da parte del governo ucraino di entrarvi non vuol dire che ciò sarebbe avvenuto domani mattina, perché, mi ripeto, l'Ucraina non aveva i requisiti per entrare nella NATO.

Passiamo poi alla leggenda dell'accerchiamento e della postura offensiva della NATO. Bene, se si prende una qualsiasi cartina geografica si vede come la Russia si estenda dal Mar Baltico al Pacifico, gli stati NATO che confinano con la Russia sono i paesi baltici e la Polonia (ma solamente perché c'è il territorio esterno di Kalingrad), quindi quest'ultima non confina con il territorio russo "principale".
Il resto dei confini russi sono toccati da: Finlandia (NON NATO), Bielorussia, (PAESE ALLEATO DI MOSCA), Ucraina (NON NATO), Georgia (NON NATO), Azerbaijan (NON NATO), Kazakhistan (NON NATO), Mongolia (NON NATO), Cina (PAESE AMICO DI MOSCA), Corea del Nord (NON NATO). 
Dov'è questo leggendario accerchiamento della NATO? 

Secondo luogo, NESSUNA nazione NATO ad est possiede armi nucleari ne proprie ne americane, NESSUNA nazione NATO ad est ha installazioni offensive dato che il materiale militare è limitato ad attrezzature anti-aeree, piccoli gruppi misti di intervento rapido e basi aeree (Basi dove tra l'altro non è mai stato portato alcun bombardiere strategico).
Per concludere, la NATO è una alleanza solo difensiva, non può in alcun modo dichiarare guerra ad un altra nazione senza essere prima attaccata.

L'unico punto a favore sulla tesi della NATO fu la promessa fatta agli americani ai russi dopo la caduta del comunismo di non espandersi ad est oltre la Germania, ma si trattò di una promessa verbale, senza alcun valore reale. 

Tutta la scusa della NATO è pura propaganda russa, ne più ne meno.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono 2 fatti diversi, é vero, ma il risultato finale é praticamente lo stesso. Morti, morti e altri morti.


Diciamo che Adolfo ci mise 6 anni ad uccidere 6 mln di persone
Le Bombe atomiche americane ci misero 1 minuto a far fuori 300 k persone

I gerarchi nazisti processati a Noriberga ma andrebbero processati anche chi prese la decisione di sganciare due atomiche cosi facendo fuori civili. Senza contare i comunisti ed i loro kulag in Siberia quanta gente massacrata ed uccisa ..

Morale della favola, la storia viene scritta da vincitori e non dai vinti e le informazioni che processiamo nel nostro cervello da gallina, inconsciamente, vengono fatte filtrate dai vincitori.


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma scusate voi sapete come funziona l'ingresso di una nazione nella NATO? Non è che una mattina il presidente USA si sveglia e dice "Voglio assolutamente quella nazione nella NATO!". Sono le nazioni a fare richiesta di ammissione per entrare nella NATO e per entrarci devi rispettare una serie di termini.
> 
> Tra i quali mi preme sottolineare che c'è quello di: NON AVERE ALCUN TIPO DI CONFLITTO IN CORSO, NEANCHE INTERNO.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda nessuno dice che l’Ukraina entra domani, ma questo non cambia nulla neanche tra 100 anni!! l’Ukraina vuole entrare nella nato vero, ma non ti sei chiesto il motivo ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma guarda nessuno dice che l’Ukraina entra domani, ma questo non cambia nulla neanche tra 100 anni!! l’Ukraina vuole entrare nella nato vero, ma non ti sei chiesto il motivo ?


Come non cambia nulla? L'attuale occupazione della Crimea e la guerra civile nel Donbas sarebbero potuti continuare potenzialmente per decenni senza alcun cambiamento, ne consegue che non c'era alcuna possibilità per l'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO prima che il pagliaccio del Cremlino crepasse dato che ha settant'anni. 

Il motivo? Lo stai vedendo in questi giorni il motivo, la russofobia diffusa in Ucraina e l'odio cieco per la Russia li ha portati alla situazione attuale ed è lo stesso motivo per il quale cercavano di entrare nella NATO, nella loro mente entrare nella NATO equivaleva a negare per sempre la possibilità di un ritorno della Russia in Ucraina sia a livello d'influenza si a livello di rivendicazioni territoriali.

La politica ucraina ha sbagliato tutto ciò che poteva sbagliare negli ultimi anni. Nel 2013/14 invece di gettarsi verso il nazionalismo più totale avrebbero dovuto riconoscere alle regioni russofone uno statuto speciale, permettere il bilinguismo ecc. 

Poi ci sono gli interessi della NATO e degli States, è pacifico che agli USA avere l'Ucraina sotto la propria sfera d'influenza avrebbe fatto comodo.
La diplomazia russa però è evidentemente un fallimento, non sono mai riusciti fatta eccezione della Bielorussia a portare nessuno sotto la loro sfera d'influenza.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Marzo 2022)

*Cremlino:"I nuovi insulti di Biden a Putin restringono ulteriormente la finestra di opportunità per ricucire i rapporti tra Russia e Stati Uniti"

Premier giapponese Fumio Kishida sulla probabilità che la Russia utilizzi armi nucleari: "sta diventando più reale".*

qualcuno dica al vecchio di chiudere quella fogna.


----------



## Antokkmilan (26 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come non cambia nulla? L'attuale occupazione della Crimea e la guerra civile nel Donbas sarebbero potuti continuare potenzialmente per decenni senza alcun cambiamento, ne consegue che non c'era alcuna possibilità per l'Ucraina di entrare nella NATO prima che il pagliaccio del Cremlino crepasse dato che ha settant'anni.
> 
> Il motivo? Lo stai vedendo in questi giorni il motivo, la russofobia diffusa in Ucraina e l'odio cieco per la Russia li ha portati alla situazione attuale ed è lo stesso motivo per il quale cercavano di entrare nella NATO, nella loro mente entrare nella NATO equivaleva a negare per sempre la possibilità di un ritorno della Russia in Ucraina sia a livello d'influenza si a livello di rivendicazioni territoriali.
> 
> ...


L’ultima parte come hai citato “avrebbe fatto comodo” ti sei risposto da solo. Comunque tu pensi che il popolo Ukraino odii così tanto la Russia ? guarda che molti non sono d’accordo di come il loro presidente sta gestendo tutto questo; comunque che Putin sia un folle questo oramai lo sanno anche i muri, ma bisogna andare oltre a questo.


----------

